# News - Modern Warfare 2: Keine Dedicated Server, keine Mods, aber Steam ist Pflicht



## Administrator (18. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,697576


----------



## sTormseeka (18. Oktober 2009)

IW macht die Server Industrie kaputt!Extra Kohle so einfach vernichten...
Ja ne is klar...


----------



## BlackP88 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Bis vor 2 Minuten wollte ich mir das Spiel noch kaufen. Mehr sag ich dazu nicht


----------



## MT63 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi

 Nix gegen Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 oder gegen Steam , aber das ich immer mehr Spiele dort registrieren muss und sie somit nicht weiterverkaufen kann wenn ich sie nicht mehr möchte STINKT MIR GEWALTIG....


----------



## TBrain (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Dies Steam-Pflicht ist in meinen Augen ein KO-Kriterium. 

 Für mich ist das ein Grund doch eher die XBox-Version zu kaufen... die kann man dann wenigstens noch weiterverkaufen wenn man das Spiel durchgespielt hat.


----------



## bones7 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.coflash.com/stuff/iw.gif

mehr faellt mir dazu nich ein...


----------



## STF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Oh, oh... Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass es in diesem Thread wieder richtig rund geht.    

 Mit Steam hätte ich kein Problem, allerdings würde für mich wohl eher die 360 Version in Frage kommen.
 Ich werde es sowieso erst mal ausleihen.


----------



## Bensta (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Call of Duty is super, Steam is super, passt.


----------



## Garry82 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die ticken doch nich richtig! 
 Und dafür auch noch 60€ verlangen?


----------



## ovi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

könnte sich auch um ne neue art von kopierschutz handeln, wenn das spiel von sich aus keine möglichkeit bietet, nen server aufzusetzen und man nur im iwnet spielen kann.

für cod4 gab es recht viele cracked server, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die hacker da keine mittel und wege finden werden.


----------



## t0rs0 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

das mit steam stört mich nur ein wenig.
aber ohne mods ist das spiel verloren. CoD4 spiele ich nurnoch wegen der mods
mods halten ein spiel einfach ma leben und sind auch noch nach längerer zeit ein grund ein spiel zu kaufen


----------



## Meister879 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Oh man das spricht sich ja schnell rum.

Infinity ward - Modern Warefare 2 Forum ist jetzt schon überlastet.

Habe mit Steam keine probleme aber das es keine Deditcted Server Files gibt, kotzt mich gewaltig an.

Mal Abwarten vieleicht ist es auch wieder ein Fake.


----------



## nf1n1ty (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Steam ist ja klasse, aber warum die ganzen Beschränkungen?
Sieht ja erst einmal ähnlich aus, wie bei L4D.

Ich dachte eigentlich die COD4-Community würde von benutzergenerierten Inhalten leben...habe ich mich wohl getäuscht.

Ganz großer grund werden aber sicherlich die gecrackten Server für COD4 sein. Das ermöglicht ja jedem, der das Spiel illegal erworben hat, online zu spielen. Vielleicht wollen sie ja so das "Debakel" der letzten MW-Veröffentlichung vermeiden.


----------



## Zsinj (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die versuchen sich wohl mit aller Gewalt unbeliebt zu machen oder was? 

Eigentlich wollte ich mir MW2 ja kaufen, aber mir reicht es!!!

Preiserhöhung, keine SE, Steam, keine Mods, keine Ded Server, was kommt noch? Monatliche gebühren??! 

Da Investiere ich wirklich lieber in ein anderes Game!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Neben dem Gebrauchtmarkt ist das wohl das nächste was erschwert werden soll: Die Mods.
  Weil man dann sicher besser die DLC verkaufen kann, wenn die Spieler nicht mehr die Möglichkeit haben, auf kostenlose Sachen der Community zuzugreifen. 

 Allerdings ist das doch ein riesen Eigentor, denn gerade die Langzeitmotivation eines Spieles wird durch Communityinhalte hochgehalten. Wenn da nichts kommt, verschwindet ein Spiel im Multiplayer doch relativ schnell von der Bildfläche.


----------



## Mzanch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Nix mehr Promod, nix mehr Clanbase, nix mehr ESL.   

  Vllt sollte Infinity Ward auch den Publisher wechseln, z.B. EA die wissen wie man auch noch den letzten Dollar aus einer Spieleserie rausquetscht.


----------



## sTormseeka (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neben dem Gebrauchtmarkt ist das wohl das nächste was erschwert werden soll: Die Mods.
> Weil man dann sicher besser die DLC verkaufen kann, wenn die Spieler nicht mehr die Möglichkeit haben, auf kostenlose Sachen der Community zuzugreifen.


   Wird sich nicht durchsetzten lassen,ohne Mods=Ligatechnisch tot!
  Wenn IW(oder Activision) diesen Kurs durchsetzten will,naja ist MW2 noch vor Release tot... 
 Edit:naja mehr Spieler für CoDWaW!


----------



## Pope (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mir reicht es ebenfalls. Wenn STEAM Pflicht ist, kaufe ich mir das Spiel definitiv nicht und ich werde in sämtlichen Foren dieser Welt meinen Unmut darüber äußern.
Ich beschäftige mich ab sofort ernsthaft mit Anonymisierungstechniken und halte darüber künftig Vorträge.
Mann, bin ich sauer.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Tjoa, CoD fand ich immer ganz toll, aber mit Steam? Ohne mich!
 Mich würd mal interessieren, warum die Publisher so dermaßen drauf erpicht sind, den Spielern ständig auf die Nerven zu gehen, warum kann man nicht einfach ein gutes Spiel ohne Spiel (aka Kopier) schutz und ohne Onlineaktivierung auf den Markt bringen?
 Wird langsam dünne für Leute wie mich, die sich dem verweigern.
 Und wenn ich sehe, wie groß die Akzeptanz von Steam doch ist, dann mache ich mir noch mehr Sorgen


----------



## Homeboy25 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

und kein Lan Partys mehr mit Cod 6  !

sehr schlecht für die community.

ich habe steam schon lange nicht mehr installiert, erstens CCS und hall ife 2 spiele ich schon lange nicht mehr und warum spiele per steam kaufen ich hab lieber ne CD/DVD zuhause.

ich halte nix von download contents, wie viele andere auch.

aber eine statistik hätte ich schon gerne, wieviel prozent sich downloadcontents kauft und wieviel sich lieber eine CD/DVD version kaufen!!!


----------



## Goodspeak (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ach fakt ist doch, das solche spiele aus beliebten serien, sich eh immer gut verkaufen siehe FIFA 10, cod 5 oder jetzt operation flashpoint 2. Es gibt immer genüg deppen die einfach alles kaufen. Und was mich ja am meisten freut, wenn cod 6 parallel für konsole erscheint. wird es vielleicht auch so eine wunderschoene menueführung haben wie operation flashpoint. Enter->Multiplayer->Internet->Anmelden->Anmelden Bestätigen->Server suchen der eh nich geht. Dazu die genialen tasten. Bereit mit F9. Standart push to talk F5. Leutz ich sags ja nicht gern.. aber es ist wohl nicht mehr wirklich gewünscht das man mit dem rechner zockt. Wie hoft erhalten mods spiele am leben. Gothic 3 würd ohne die comunity heut noch nicht richtig laufen. und der nächste schritt wird sein das es für die pc versionen keine deutsche version mehr gibt.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Bin ich nicht sehr von begeistert , finde ich aber besser als irgendein DRM auf der DVD .
 Schon vor Monaten zeichnete sich ab das immer mehr Hersteller auf Steam als Kopierschutz setzen .
 Die Raubkopierproblematik wird es trotzdem weiter geben , kein Ende in sicht . Die Zeche zahlt immer der Ehrliche Käufer .
 Allerdings werde ich , wenn ich das Spiel denn kaufen sollte , auf keinen Fall 60 Euro dafür ausgeben, das das gleiche Spiel z.b. in England die hälfte kostet finde ich ist hier der eigentliche Skandal und in meinen Augen abzocke !!! Also wenn dan nur als Import .


----------



## Rakyr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Pope schrieb:


> Mir reicht es ebenfalls. Wenn STEAM Pflicht ist, kaufe ich mir das Spiel definitiv nicht und ich werde in sämtlichen Foren dieser Welt meinen Unmut darüber äußern.
> Ich beschäftige mich ab sofort ernsthaft mit Anonymisierungstechniken und halte darüber künftig Vorträge.
> Mann, bin ich sauer.


----------



## pravasi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Unterm Strich:Einfach nur unverschämt!
Als nicht am MP-Interesierten ist das Game nun für mich,da ich es nun nicht mehr ohne weiteres verkaufen kann(evtl mit seperatem Steamaccount) uninteressant.10 € pro Stunde Singleplayer sind es mir nicht wert.Mal gucken:
-Rekordpreis
-Coop gestrichen
-Wiederverkauf weitgehenst unterbunden
-Internetzwang
-keine dedizierten Server,d.h.
-keine Mods
-sehr kurze Solokampagne
Hmmm..kann keinen Grund finden als fast auschliesslicher Singleplayer im Usernet auf eine gecrackte Version zu warten.


----------



## Vidaro (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

klar IUW will damit wahrscheinlich den verkauf von DLC ankurbeln aber ob das bei der PC Community so einfach geht wage ich zu bezweifeln...
und gecrakcte server wird es auch so geben denn wer will kann auch welche erstellen...


----------



## Ressless (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.cnc-core.de/showthread.php?p=19381#post19381http://www.cnc-core.de/showthread.php?p=19381#post19381

 Der Link geht zu meiner sehr eigenen Meinung mit einem Kraftausdruck und einer erklärung anhand von FEAR 2 warum COD6 nun nicht mehr für PC- Spieler geeignet ist.

 Also ich kann nur sagen. Hut ab, man muss Mutig sein um sein Spiel in den Ruin zu stürzen(siehe FEAR2).

 mfg Ress


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Gut das ich noch die XBox 360 habe. Ich hasse Steam und werde jedes Spiel meiden was es benutzt.


----------



## Moe79 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Goodspeak schrieb:


> ... und der nächste schritt wird sein das es für die pc versionen keine deutsche version mehr gibt.


 Na das wäre allerdings auch besser so! Auf die eher mittelmässig bis schlechten deutschen Syncros kann ich gut und gerne verzichten. Lieber das Geld für die Syncrosprecher sparen und das Spiel für nen paar Euro billiger verkaufen. Nen CoD Teil würde ich mir sowieso nie auf deutsch holen, dafür ist der O-Ton einfach zu gut (zumindestens bei den Infinity Ward Teilen)!


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rakyr schrieb:


> Pope schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir reicht es ebenfalls. Wenn STEAM Pflicht ist, kaufe ich mir das Spiel definitiv nicht und ich werde in sämtlichen Foren dieser Welt meinen Unmut darüber äußern.
> ...


 wo ist das problem mit steam ? ich hatte bei jetzt ca 3 systemen und 2 unterschiedlichen internetverbindungen NIE probleme damit, man kann steam auch offline nutzen, und wer hier ins forum posten kann und dann wegen internetverbindung flamed der ist komisch .......

 wieso diese Unmut, hab ich irgendwas verpasst  
 gibts probleme mit steam oder so ??? wegen privatdaten oder wie ??? also wer da schon echten namen und adresse angibt   

 ne, aber ernsthaft was ist an steam so schlimm, iwie flamen alle egal was die entwickler machen ........


----------



## fliger5 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



pravasi schrieb:


> Unterm Strich:Einfach nur unverschämt!
> Als nicht am MP-Interesierten ist das Game nun für mich,da ich es nun nicht mehr ohne weiteres verkaufen kann(evtl mit seperatem Steamaccount) uninteressant.10 € pro Stunde Singleplayer sind es mir nicht wert.Mal gucken:
> -Rekordpreis
> -Coop gestrichen
> ...


 -Rekordpreis -- Da stimm ich dir zu, der Preis ist einfach nicht in Ordnung aber wenn das Team saubere Arbeit verrichtet, dann soll es dafür auch belohnt werden. Es gibt Entwickler die verlangen für ein bugverseuchtes Spiel 50€.
 -Coop gestrichen -- Den Coop gibt es immer noch. Nur kann man nicht die ganze Einzelspielerkampagne durchzocken sondern eben nur speziell für den Coop entwickelte Levels (IW begründete das damit, dass verschiedene Levels der Einzelspielerkampagne zu 2 langweilig bzw nicht funktionniert haben)
 -Wiederverkauf weitgehenst unterbunden -- Wiederverkauf ist in meinen Augen auch Piraterie denn am Ende haben 2 Leute das Spiel gezockt jedoch wurde es nur 1x verkauft. Verständlich, dass der Publisher das unterbinden möchte denn er verliert ja Geld daran.
 -Internetzwang -- Ein weitverbreitetes Gerücht über Steam welches jedoch falsch ist. Man benötigt lediglich am Anfang zur Aktivierung des Spiels eine Internetverbindung. Nachher kann man Steam im Offline-Modus starten und so auch alle Spiele zocken (sofern sie über einen Einzelspielermodus verfügen)
 -keine dedizierten Server,d.h. -- Find ich auch scheisse.
 -keine Mods -- Ganz ehrlich, soviele gute Mods gabs/gibts nicht für CoD4. In meinen Augen kein wirklicher Verlust denn CoD4 spielt man nunmal einfach ohne Mods.
 -sehr kurze Solokampagne -- öhm Quelle? darüber ist mir nichts bekannt. Die Kampagne soll sogar länger sein als die von CoD4. Dass Shooter-Kampagnen keine 40 Stunden dauern können ist ja wohl klar. Dafür sind es hier ca. 10 Stunden Action pur und nicht wie bei einem Rollenspiel 40 Stunden öde durch die Gegend laufen.

 Der Multiplayer von MW2 ist für viele der Hauptgrund das Spiel zu kaufen, die Solokampagne ist "nur" ein netter Bonus. Wenn du nur die Solokampagne spielen möchtest, dann ist es für dich definitiv das falsche Spiel denn der MP von MW2 war schon immer grossartig.
 Ich werd mir das Spiel auch so kaufen denn ich denke, IW wird da sicher noch was daran ändern wenn soviel protestiert wird.
 Ausserdem find ich Steam gut, hab da schon so einige Spiele und der Support ist einfach klasse.


----------



## Scomparto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich mag die deutsche syncro vorallem da wir einer der besten der ganzen spieleindustrie haben die polnische spanische usw.. kannste ja gleich in die tonne werfen vorallem bei AC, Batman usw... ist die deutsche einfach göttlich auch wenn es cooler ist zu sagen "ich hab die englische und ich spiele nur auf englisch"


----------



## tillobert (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

was sind eigentlich didicated servers??


----------



## s0larus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe mit Steam kein Problem. Und das Problem für die mods kommt nicht durch Steam sondern durch den spiele Hersteller. Das sehe ich wirklich auch sehr kritisch. Bei l4d klappt es ja auch wunderbar mit den mods, trotz Steam. Und dieses ja ich will die DVD in der hülle haben ist ja auch okay. Ihr müsst das Spiel ja nicht über Steam kaufen  . Wobei ich sagen muss das ich das nicht ganz verstehen kann. Den 2 Jahre später landen genau diese muss ich haben DVDs in irgendeinem Schrank und stauben vor sich hin. Aber das ist okay das ist Geschmackssache und völlig okay wenn einer lieber alles auf DVD haben möchte. Hat ja auch bei manchen Uncut Versionen einen Vorteil  . Dann immer dieses Hilfe Steam ich werde zum gläsernen Internet User.. *klopf klopf aufwachen.. wir sind schon lange gläsern, und das bestimmt nicht nur durch Steam.. Alle beta Anmeldungen, Foren Anmeldungen, gespeicherte feste ips usw. usw. wir sind schon lange nicht mehr anonym. 
Aber der Tod für mods ist schon ein starker grund es nicht zu kaufen da muss ich euch wirklich recht geben. Schließlich ist es doch auch mal toll gegen bessere zu spielen und sich zu verbessern. So ein quatsch das zu regeln nur gegen gleich starke spieler zu spielen. Aber auch das zeigt uns PC spielern das wir mittlerweile ganz weit hinter den konsolen stehen. Der PC spielemarkt wird immer dünner  lan partys finden in 10 jahren wahrscheinlich nur noch mit xboxen oder ps3 konsolen statt.. HILFE !!


----------



## Scomparto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich kann mit allem Leben und habe bisher über jeden gelacht der sich über die kurze Spielzeit bei einem MP-Titel beschwert aber ich verkaufe jedes meiner Spiele weiter, im moment habe ich hier nur 2 Spiele stehen und wenn ich die durch habe werde ich sie auch verkaufen was ich dann mit MW2 nicht kann also kann mich Infinity Ward mal getrost am arsch lecken

@fliger5 du labberst vielleicht teilweise einen dreck daher, bekommst du irgendwie geld von Infinity ward?


----------



## Hannibal89 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Trotz dem wirkliche gutem 4ten Teil, ist Teil 6 für mich jetzt NoGo... das hat unter anderem mit Steam zu tun, aber vor allem damit, als Spieler immer weiter schikaniert zu werden. 

mfG


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> Rakyr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pope schrieb:
> ...


   Das Problem an Steam ist, dass du keine Kontrolle mehr über DEINE Spiele hast.
 Der Hersteller kann das Spiel deaktivieren, verändern, löschen, wenn der Hersteller pleite geht, kannst du nicht mehr spielen, du brauchst eine Internetverbindung, auch, wenn du nur Singleplayer offline spielen willst.
 Das sind jetzt so mal die Hauptgründe die mir so eingefallen sind


----------



## Dr-Colossus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Immer mehr schlechte Nachrichten....dedicated Server fallen weg...Steam als Hauptplattform..bin zwar kein Modder, aber die werden sich grün und blau ärgern bei den Nachrichten hier. 

Andererseits wird es im E-Sport bereich interessant werden, wenn es tatsächlich gespielt werden sollte: Diesmal müssen sie es so hinehmen wie das Spiel dasteht und können es sich nicht zurechtmodden wie sie wollen ^^ 

ich für meinen Teil werd erstmal abwarten und das Spiel wieder abbestellen....mal gucken was die vielen Tests sagen..


----------



## Calyptratus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Scomparto schrieb:


> ich mag die deutsche syncro vorallem da wir einer der besten der ganzen spieleindustrie haben die polnische spanische usw.. kannste ja gleich in die tonne werfen vorallem bei AC, Batman usw... ist die deutsche einfach göttlich auch wenn es cooler ist zu sagen "ich hab die englische und ich spiele nur auf englisch"


  Sehe ich auch so, hier noch ein paar Beispiele für sehr gute Syncro: 
  Beyond Good and Evil, Psychonauts, Mass Effect, Fable I + II, usw. da gibts noch eine ganze Menge.
  Aber "Ich spiele nur Original" klingt halt cool, da hast du schon recht.


----------



## Pope (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist wieder mal typisch, dass die STEAM-Gegner hier als Flamer bezeichnet werden. Alle STEAM-Befürworter sollten sich mal die Kritikpunkte zu STEAM / DRM bei Wiki durchlesen und sich darüber Gedanken machen. Es sind immer die Unwissenden und/oder Gleichgültigen die es der Industrie ermöglichen etwas durchzusetzen, was jeder ablehnen würde, wenn er sich mit dem Thema richtig beschäftigt hätte.


----------



## STF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



> denn der MP von *MW2* war schon immer grossartig.


Du meintest wohl eher MW. Was aber auch Ansichts- bzw. Geschmacksache ist.


----------



## MasterOhh (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Tjo das passiert halt wenn die brave Käuferschaft jede Schei**e die ihr serviert wird begierig aus ihrem Napf schleckt. Die Publisher kriegen ihr dummes Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht und warten nur darauf einen noch größeren Haufen abzuseilen. Und während sich die Spieler darüber noch lauthals beschweren, haben sie schon ihre kleinen Lätzchen umgebunden und stehen bereit letzendlich auch diesen Mist zu schlucken während sie sich einreden das doch alles zu ihrem Besten geschieht.  

 Was wird nun passieren? Es wird wieder  Online Petitionen geben und irgendwelche Leute werden damit drohen sich das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, es am Ende dann aber doch tuen weil sie schon lange auf den ganzen Hype und das Marketing Gesülz hereingefallen sind.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



fliger5 schrieb:


> -Wiederverkauf weitgehenst unterbunden -- Wiederverkauf ist in meinen Augen auch Piraterie denn am Ende haben 2 Leute das Spiel gezockt jedoch wurde es nur 1x verkauft. Verständlich, dass der Publisher das unterbinden möchte denn er verliert ja Geld daran.


 Hallo, bitte WAS?
 Sammal, merkst dus noch?
 Du bist ja schon ganz schön konsumgesteuert.
 Es ist mein RECHT als Verbraucher, Dinge weiterzuverkaufen. Ich verkaufe ja mit einem Spiel auch die Nutzungsrechte, von wegen, wenn mans weiterverkaufen will, jegliche Installation löschen und evtl. Backups der CD dem Käufer mitgeben (so man denn welche hat).
 Alter, mir schwillt grad so der Kamm, wenn ich das lese...


> -Internetzwang -- Ein weitverbreitetes Gerücht über Steam welches jedoch falsch ist. *Man benötigt lediglich am Anfang zur Aktivierung des Spiels eine Internetverbindung.* Nachher kann man Steam im Offline-Modus starten und so auch alle Spiele zocken (sofern sie über einen Einzelspielermodus verfügen)


 Ja und genau um die geht es doch!
 Versuche doch mal, in 10 Jahren ein Spiel bei Steam zu aktivieren, sollte der Hersteller pleite sein. Mann Junge, wach auf!


> Ausserdem find ich Steam gut, hab da schon so einige Spiele und der Support ist einfach klasse.


 Ja, viel Spaß noch, die Industrie braucht mehr Kunden wie dich...


----------



## stawacz79 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Tjo das passiert halt wenn die brave Käuferschaft jede Schei**e die ihr serviert wird begierig aus ihrem Napf schleckt. Die Publisher kriegen ihr dummes Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht und warten nur darauf einen noch größeren Haufen abzuseilen. Und während sich die Spieler darüber noch lauthals beschweren, haben sie schon ihre kleinen Lätzchen umgebunden und stehen bereit letzendlich auch diesen Mist zu schlucken während sie sich einreden das doch alles zu ihrem Besten geschieht.
> 
> Was wird nun passieren? Es wird wieder  Online Petitionen geben und irgendwelche Leute werden damit drohen sich das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, es am Ende dann aber doch tuen weil sie schon lange auf den ganzen Hype und das Marketing Gesülz hereingefallen sind.


   damit hast du ja sowas von recht


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Tjo das passiert halt wenn die brave Käuferschaft jede Schei**e die ihr serviert wird begierig aus ihrem Napf schleckt. Die Publisher kriegen ihr dummes Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht und warten nur darauf einen noch größeren Haufen abzuseilen. Und während sich die Spieler darüber noch lauthals beschweren, haben sie schon ihre kleinen Lätzchen umgebunden und stehen bereit letzendlich auch diesen Mist zu schlucken während sie sich einreden das doch alles zu ihrem Besten geschieht.
> 
> Was wird nun passieren? Es wird wieder  Online Petitionen geben und irgendwelche Leute werden damit drohen sich das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, es am Ende dann aber doch tuen weil sie schon lange auf den ganzen Hype und das Marketing Gesülz hereingefallen sind.


   Naja, ich gehöre mit meiner in dem Bereich zugegebenermaßen etwas radikaleren Meinung wohl wirklich zu einer Minderheit.
 Ich habe nur die HL2 Episoden auf dem Rechner, weil mir HL2 geschenkt wurde, ansonsten hätte ich es damals schon nicht gekauft.
 Den Rest, naja, nenn mich an der Stelle auch mal Konsumvieh 
 Aber ansonsten habe ich kein Spiel mit einer Onlineaktivierung auf dem Rechner, Steam kann mir bis auf HL2 gestohlen bleiben.
 Ich zocke lieber meine ganzen alten Spiele durch (Hab neulich Splinter Cell 1 + MP fertig gezockt, zum ersten Mal, jetzt kommt SP2 dran).
 Da kann sich die Spieleindustrie noch ne Menge Müll einfallen lassen, ich hab genug Material zu Hause, um die nächsten Jahre zu überdauern 
 Ist halt nur doof für Leute wie mich, die das konsequent durchziehen, wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe, der Markt für Spiele wird für uns immer dünner...


----------



## CracktoLife (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Alter... legt euch nen extra account für das spiel an und verkauft den am ende halt wieder. Wo ist da das problem?


----------



## fliger5 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



STF schrieb:


> > denn der MP von *MW2* war schon immer grossartig.
> 
> 
> Du meintest wohl eher MW. Was aber auch Ansichts- bzw. Geschmacksache ist.


   Jup meinte eigtl den MP von allen CoD-Teilen (der war ja immer recht
 ähnlich). Und können Millionen Leute einen faden Geschmack haben?   CoD4 ist mit CoD2 neben CS glaub ich der meistgespielte Online-Shooter.
 Wir können jetzt aber nur abwarten wie IW darauf reagiert. Wenn bis zum Release nix von denen bezüglich diesem Thema kommt, bin ich doch bissl enttäuscht.


----------



## NineEleven (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Find ich völlig OK


----------



## pravasi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

@ fliger5
 -Gut,über Preis-Leistung,darf man sich ruhig streiten.
 -Coop in fragmentierter Form ist für mich nicht gleichzusetzen mit vollständigem Coop wie in Cod5.Der hatte für mich nämlich eine hohe,kaufentscheidene Qualität.Ich bekomme definitiv weniger!
 -Wiederverkauf is Piraterie???- Bei mir um die Ecke gibts ein Piratenhauptquartier:Videothek.Diese wahrscheinlich deiner Meinung nach Gesetzlosen verleihen doch tatsächlich eben sämtliche  Spiele und verkaufen sie nach einer Weile im Shop weiter!Allerdings vorzugsweise für Konsolen.Was zum Teufel ist also verkehrt daran,wenn ich mir eine Sache mit jemandem teilen möchte???-
 -Internetzwang.Das Steam auch ohne geht hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gerafft.
 -Kürze der Solokampagne?Ist so vom Entwickler schon vor einem halben Jahr angekündigt worden.
 -Multyplayer/Soloplayer.Crysis warhead ist zum Beispiel auch ein "MP"dessen recht kurze Kampagne ich gerne gespielt habe,und deren Preis(30€) ich auch angemessen fand.Ich bin mir ganz sicher,das ne Menge Leute,die keine Lust auf den MP haben trotzdem als kaufinteressierte Zielgruppe ins Auge gefasst werden.Also bin ich bestimmt nicht mit falschem Focus unterwegs.

 .


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Da isses wieder.Die ewige Steam pro und contra Disskussion die mir sowas von zum Hals raushängt..........

 Es ist doch eigentlich ganz simpel.Entweder man installiert sich Steam und kann spielen oder nicht.

 Ich selbst nutze Steam nun schon seit über 5 Jahren und ich habe nicht ein einziges Problem damit gehabt.Ehrlich.
 Habe keine Probleme damit.
 Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## TBrain (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Ist halt nur doof für Leute wie mich, die das konsequent durchziehen, wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe, der Markt für Spiele wird für uns immer dünner...


 Steig auf Konsole um, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Man kann seine Sachen weiterverkaufen, Probleme mit der Hardware/ Treiber etc gibt es nicht und die Steuerung ist mittlerweile auch kein wirkliches Problem mehr, da die meisten Spiele ohnehin für die Konsolen programmiert werden.

 Mittlerweile muss man sich bei 90% der Spiele fragen ob es eine gute PC-Umsetzung gibt, früher war es umgekehrt. Die Konsolenversion ist heute meist tadellos.

 Auch wenn ich es schade finde für die PC als Plattform aber die Vorteile sehe ich mitlerweile überwiegend bei den Konsolen, leider.


----------



## muellerbow (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Hey Leute...
ich bin absoluter "Steam-N00b" 
Hab jetzt zwar mal die kritikpunkte bei wiki gelesen, aber ich finde die jetzt nicht soooo schlimm...

Kann mir ein "Steam-Gegner" die negativen Seiten von Steam mal bitte kurz erläutern...

Danke


----------



## MT63 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

??? Wiederverkauf weitgehenst unterbunden --
 Wiederverkauf ist in meinen Augen auch Piraterie denn am Ende haben 2
 Leute das Spiel gezockt jedoch wurde es nur 1x verkauft. Verständlich,
 dass der Publisher das unterbinden möchte denn er verliert ja Geld
 daran. ???


 Ich hoffe Du hälst dich an deine Logik falls Du später mal deinen Gebrauchten PKW loswerden willst..    
 Von anderen Gebrauchtwaren verkäufen (EBAY usw )ganz zu schweigen.

 MT  
  -


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



TBrain schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist halt nur doof für Leute wie mich, die das konsequent durchziehen, wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe, der Markt für Spiele wird für uns immer dünner...
> ...


 Genau das ist doch was die wollen und ich werde sowas sicher nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

keine Dedicated is schon grund genug es links liegen zu lassen - vollkommen überhypt und der Typ erlaubt sich zu viel: danke ich verzichte


----------



## Fyrex (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



TBrain schrieb:


> Steig auf Konsole um, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Man kann seine Sachen weiterverkaufen, Probleme mit der Hardware/ Treiber etc gibt es nicht und die Steuerung ist mittlerweile auch kein wirkliches Problem mehr, da die meisten Spiele ohnehin für die Konsolen programmiert werden.


 Sehe ich auch so. Ich greif zur 360 Version.


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Fyrex schrieb:


> TBrain schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Steig auf Konsole um, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Man kann seine Sachen weiterverkaufen, Probleme mit der Hardware/ Treiber etc gibt es nicht und die Steuerung ist mittlerweile auch kein wirkliches Problem mehr, da die meisten Spiele ohnehin für die Konsolen programmiert werden.
> ...


 
 Tja, aber leider is die Grafik auf der Box so mies.


----------



## mck-76 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

na dann warten wir auf das nächste medal of honor.
EA hat ja jetzt die möglichkeit daraus zu lernen !


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



TBrain schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist halt nur doof für Leute wie mich, die das konsequent durchziehen, wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe, der Markt für Spiele wird für uns immer dünner...
> ...


   Jau, ich hab ne PS2+3 hier stehen, GT4+5 sowie SingStar machen tierisch Laune.
 Aber ich finde die Preise für Konsolentitel doch deutlich überteuert.
 Vor allem, weil der Grund wegfällt, dass man ja für zig Versionen von Hardware entwickelt, wie das ja gerne beim PC als Begründung für die hohen Preise genannt wird.
 Komisch, bei der Konsole hab ich ne vorgegebene Hardware und trotzdem kosten die Spiele 20€ mehr.
 Ich lass mich halt ungern verarschen 
 Und zu guter Letzt zocke ich einen Shooter lieber am PC als an einer Konsole, Shooter zockt man mit Tastatur 
 Wobei ich Far Cry 2 schon für die PS3 gekauft habe, gebraucht (Hilfe, ein Pirat     ), mal schauen, wie gut sich das mit dem Gamepad wirklich spielen lässt, bis jetzt habe ich nur GT5 Prologue gezockt


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CracktoLife schrieb:


> Alter... legt euch nen extra account für das spiel an und verkauft den am ende halt wieder. Wo ist da das problem?


   Das Problem ist, dass du den Publishern damit zeigst, dass du mit der gebotenen Ware zufrieden bist und das bin ich nicht.
 Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Brokensword (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Tja bei FEAR 2 hat man ja gesehen was passiert wenn man keine DS anbietet


----------



## Lord-Piranha (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

so wegen den vielen rumheuler...

 ich weiß gar nicht was ihr gg steam habt ? ich find es ehrlich gesagt gar net so schlecht.. brauch keine cd mehr reinlegen, brauch nicht nach patches googeln & einziges manko eventuell das da die spielinstallion (gerade dann die updates wenn schon paar draußen sind) etwas lange dauert... aber bitte vergleicht es doch mit den mist was rockstar mit gta4 gemacht hat -.-

  außerdem wegen preis... die preissteigerung von aktivionspielen is schon lange bekannt ... wenn es nicht passt brauch es ja auch nicht zum vollpreis kaufen !
  obwohl ich zugeben muss das mir die preisgestaltung von aktivision auch nicht passt ( die beiden letzten cod titel kosten immer noch vollpreis )

  konsolenvers. wird die grafik etwas schlechter sein, inwieweit schlecht zu beurteilen ..

  cod wird nichts desto trotz einer der toptitel in diesem jahr werden ! gerde wegen steam   
   wegen verkaufen .. das geht doch bei den meisten spielen nicht mehr so wirklich oO
 wegen inloneaktivierung is doch schon standart.. sogar bei wc3 war weiterverkauf sinnig.. da es dann mit online probs gab ,,


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



KEIOS schrieb:


> Konsolen töten PC Spiele.


 Was für ein sinnvoller Kommentar...   
 Aber GT5 gibbet nunmal leider nur für die PS3 und wenns die grad günstig gibt, warum nicht zuschlagen 
 Und wie ich schon sagte, eigentlich zocke ich EgoShooter lieber am PC, alleine wegen der Steuerung.
 Wenigstens kann man GT5 wunderbar mit dem G25 zocken, mit dem Controller macht das irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr, weil man irgendwo hinten rumgurkt 

 Und es gibt auch genug Dinge, die auf der Konsole keinen Sinn machen, wie z.B. Flugsimulator.


----------



## Beatnicker20 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Der Markt für PC-Spiele bricht ein. So einfach ist das. Zahlreiche Multiplattform-Spiele sind für den PC vergleichsweise sehr günstig zu haben. Batman AA hab ich für € 38,- gekauft. PES 2010 kann man für € 34,- bei einem großen Internetkaufhaus vorbestellen. Die Preise für Konsolenspiele bleiben dagegen stabil.

 Es liegt auf der Hand. Steam bildet für den Publisher eine gute Einnahmequelle auch auf dem PC-Markt, denn wer Steam hat kann es sich ja gleich downloaden. Weniger Kosten für Material und Logistik. Die Umsetzung für den heimischen Rechenknecht soll sich ja auch rechnen.

 Was mir unverständlich scheint ist der Wegfall des dedicated servers. Man kann nur auf die community hoffen, welche dafür sicher eine Umgehungsmöglichkeit finden wird. 

 Paradox ist generell der Umgang mit diesen News. Man merkt fast jedem Kommentar an, wie gern der Verfasser das Spiel am liebsten sofort auf dem Monitor hätte. Aber es wird sich gezwungen, aufgrund von widrigen Umständen nicht zuzugreifen. 

 Verständlich. Ich nutzte seit HL2 kein Steam mehr. So kaufe ich mir MW2 für die Konsole. Oder leih es in der Videothek aus. Letztlich ist es doch nur Spiel. Es soll Spaß machen und mich nicht schon frustrieren, bevor ich es überhaupt gekauft habe. Was für eine Ironie!


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Lord-Piranha schrieb:


> so wegen den vielen rumheuler...
> 
> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr gg steam habt ? ich find es ehrlich gesagt gar net so schlecht.. brauch keine cd mehr reinlegen, brauch nicht nach patches googeln & einziges manko eventuell das da die spielinstallion (gerade dann die updates wenn schon paar draußen sind) etwas lange dauert... aber bitte vergleicht es doch mit den mist was rockstar mit gta4 gemacht hat -.-


Alter Schwede, hast du dir überhaupt mal die Argumente durchgelesen von den Leuten hier?
 Nein?
 Weil kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, sonst würdest du das vielleicht mal kritischer sehen...
 Und keine CD mehr einlegen... alter... ich sitz hier echt und schüttel nur noch mit dem Kopf...


----------



## Lord-Piranha (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ist das etwa kein vorteil lool?
 klar gibt auch no cd cracks.. geht aba meist onlinemode nicht mehr... und seiten sind vervirt..

 es werden genug das spiel kaufen ! auch ohne euer gejammer so ist es nunmal ... den spieleherstellern ist das doch total egal ^^

 gta4 bestes bespiel^^ es hat 2 monate gedauert eh man es mit ner ati karte spielen konnte xD

 deutschland ist das einzigste land wo immo mehr pc als konsolenspiele verkauft werden .. in den usa gibt es noch nicht mehr groß / bzw selten pc spiele im freien handel... das wird auch in deutschland die tendenz sein .. an konsole verdient man besser ... (x box titel 70 euro^^/  keine möglichkeit zu brennen / cracken whatever)

 teilweise kann man schon froh seinw enn ein titel überhaupt auf pc portiert wird ...


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Joa, und das Ganze bitte jetzt nochmal in verständlichem Deutsch, danke.


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Lord-Piranha schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so wegen den vielen rumheuler...
> ...


 
  Tja, würde die sogenannten "Gründe" ja gerne verstehen wenn es denn welche wären.

  Argumente wie "...in 10 Jahren ein Spiel aktivieren"..........oder "...Spiel läßt sich nicht mehr verkaufen" oder "....Rechner wird mit Steam ausspioniert" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen weils Blödsinn is.
  Aber jeder halt hat seine Prinzipien.
  Mir hat Steam auch noch nichts getan.
  Einzigstes Manko für mich is echt das joinen auf nen Server.Genau wie bei Left 4 Dead etc. mag ich es nicht das man nen Knopf drückt und irgendwo joint.


----------



## Lord-Piranha (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

steht alles da hans ...

 wer sonst nichts zu tun hat ^^

 naja ich lass euch mal in eurer selbsthilfegruppe alleine


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lord-Piranha schrieb:
> ...


   Wieso ist das denn Blödsinn?
 Steam ist closed-source, das heißt, man weiß nicht 100%, was das Tool macht.
 Außerdem, warum ist es Blödsinn, Spiele nach 10 Jahren mal wieder spielen zu wollen?
 Ich hab z.B. noch Max Payne neulich mal wieder angehabt.
 Simuliere doch mal eine Pleite von Valve und zieh den Netzstecker deines PC 
 Ich geb dir meine EP1 CD und du versuchst, zu spielen. Wenn das klappt, habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## Milchtoaster (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 über Steam, das ist für mich ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu Kaufen.
VAC ist wohl der schlechteste cheat Schutz den es gibt, das war ein Grund warum ich aufgehört habe CSS zu Spielen. Bei COD4 und 5 braucht man keine CD um es im Multiplayer-Modus zu Spielen die benötigt man nur im Singelplayer. Mit Steam gibt es nur Probleme wenn man eine Private Lan Party macht. Steam ist das letzte.


----------



## Lord-Piranha (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

wenn du angst hast ausspioniert zu werden solltest du schnell vista deinstallen xD viel spass beim spielen 
 achja google solltest du auch nicht mehr verwenden die legen datenbanken von dir an haha

 sag mal hast du überhaupt ahnung?? bei steam is nichts bewiesen und kann es mir auch wirklich nicht vorstellen ... und wenn doch .. wie erwähnt microsoft weiß eh schon alles vorher    sich darüber gedanken zu machen is doch der totale schwachsinn !

 ja valve geht pleite oO

 vorher kamm aber die riesenwelle und deutschland gibbet net mehr


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


 Naja, offensichtlich kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen weil ich die alten Sachen eben nicht mehr spiele.
 Wenn ich was durch habe wirds von der Platte gefegt und fertsch.Selten mal das ichs mehrmals spiele.
 Ausnahmen sind Spiele in der Größenordnung von Oblivion oder Fallout 3 oder eben Multiplayer wie eben CoD4 MW.Oder Spiele wie Dead Space,RE5 wo man erspielte Sachen aus dem ersten mal durchspielen mit in den zweiten Durchlauf mitnehmen kann.

 Und was soll denn Steam schon machen.Ich nutze es seit 5 jahren und mir is noch nichts schlimmes passiert.
 Die NSA stand auch noch nicht vor der Tür und private Fotos sind auch noch nich im Netz gelandet.Das Spielverhalten und meine Hardware können die gerne erfahren.Hab nichts zu verbergen.
 Dann müssen aber auch Programme wie Xfire kritisiert werden.
 Ich glaube das geheimnisvolle Steam wird einfach mystifiziert und Verschwörungstheoriemäßig überbewertet.
 Ist aber meine Meinung.Andere dürfen gern ne andere haben.


----------



## Stephan14 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also ich hab nix gegen steam, aber eine frage hätt 
ich: was ist mit LAN? Muss man dafür auch in 
steam online sein?


----------



## Brotkruemel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wie unterschiedlich die Reaktionen doch sind. Die Meckerdeutschen regen sich lächerlicherweise über Steam als Plattform auf, wohingegen der Rest der Welt sich viel mehr über die fehlenden Dedicated Server, den fehlenden Mod-Support und das Matchmaking aufregt. Leute, setzt mal eure Prioritäten was eure Kritik angeht. Hätte MW2 alle oben genannten Sachen nicht gestrichen bekommen könnte man sicherlich über den Sinn und Unsinn einer Unterstützung von Steam diskutieren. Aber wer Fan der CoD-Reihe ist und gerne online spielt, hat bedeutend größere Probleme mit dem neuen Teil als sich bei Steam einzuloggen.


----------



## pravasi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Steam?
 Also das ein Spielehersteller Pleite geht(gabs noch nie,gell?) ist in der heutigen Zeit höchstwahrscheinlich wesentlich unmöglicher als z.B.überraschende Banken und Grosskonzernpleiten.Ausserdem sind die meisten Gamer wesentlich besser geeignet  solche Signale im Vorfeld zu erkennen als irgendwelche stümperhaften Finanzfachleute die von der Weltwirtschaftskrise einfach überrascht wurden.
 Oh man...


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Lord-Piranha schrieb:


> steht alles da hans ...
> 
> wer sonst nichts zu tun hat ^^
> 
> naja ich lass euch mal in eurer selbsthilfegruppe alleine


   Merk erst jetzt, dass das an mich gerichtet war.
 Nur zur Info: ich heiße nicht hans...
 Und es ist ja auch einfacher, die Argumente zu ignorieren und in seiner Traumwelt zu leben in der alles toll ist, anstatt mal selbst nachzudenken, wohin das führt.
 Ich möchte auch in ein paar Jahren noch Spiele auf CD bekommen, für ca 40€ +- und diese installieren und spielen können, ohne vom Publisher auf Schritt und Tritt kontrolliert zu werden, soll heißen: OHNE Onlineaktivierung.
 Aber da immer mehr Leute so wie du sind und das ohne Reflexion einfach konsumieren, gehöre ich wohl zu einer aussterbenden Spezies...


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Brotkruemel schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich die Reaktionen doch sind. Die Meckerdeutschen regen sich lächerlicherweise über Steam als Plattform auf, wohingegen der Rest der Welt sich viel mehr über die fehlenden Dedicated Server, den fehlenden Mod-Support und das Matchmaking aufregt. Leute, setzt mal eure Prioritäten was eure Kritik angeht. Hätte MW2 alle oben genannten Sachen nicht gestrichen bekommen könnte man sicherlich über den Sinn und Unsinn einer Unterstützung von Steam diskutieren. Aber wer Fan der CoD-Reihe ist und gerne online spielt, hat bedeutend größere Probleme mit dem neuen Teil als sich bei Steam einzuloggen.


 *signed*

 Da hast Du vollkommen Recht!
 Darüber sollte man sich aufregen in erster Linie und nich nu primär über Steam.


----------



## s0larus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Naja ich habe mit Steam kein Problem. Ich nutze Steam. Das mal vorneweg. 
 Aber natürlich kann ich die Leute verstehen die dagegen sind. Es gibt natürlich auch im Steam Pro und Contra.
 Das ist auch nicht abzustreiten. Es kann natürlich nicht sein das ein Spiel die Leute zwingt sich im Steam anzumelden. Das ist meine Meinung. Trotzdem nutze ich Steam. Und wenn ich hier lesen muss das sie es aus Steam gründen auf der x-box oder ps3 spielen kann ich mir ein kleines lächeln nicht verkneifen  .....
 Den das x-box netzwerk oder das psnet funktionieren im Endefekt auf dem selben System. Oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft das x-box Live oder das psnet eure Daten nicht benützt? Dann solltet ihr euch mal die AGBs durchlesen. Aber ich verstehe das, ist ja auch nervig bei jedem x-box live oder psnet update die AGBs zu lesen. Da geht es doch einfacher auf "weiter" zu klicken und auch viel schneller.   Das benützen von Konsolen online ist genau so schlimm  ... Aber natürlich ist die Tendenz ganz klar zu erkennen, weg vom Pc hin zur Konsole. Viel mehr ärgert mich die Sache mit den Dedicated Servern. Das macht ja für Konsolen vielleicht Sinn aber doch bitte nicht für die Pc-gamer Gemeinde.  Mal sehen wie sich das Entwickelt. Ich bin gespannt und gehe fest davon aus das sich daran noch was ändern wird. Nach der ersten Ohrfeige (PC Version kommt später als die Konsolen Version) folgt nun die zweite.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Lord-Piranha schrieb:


> wenn du angst hast ausspioniert zu werden solltest du schnell vista deinstallen xD viel spass beim spielen
> achja google solltest du auch nicht mehr verwenden die legen datenbanken von dir an haha
> 
> sag mal hast du überhaupt ahnung?? bei steam is nichts bewiesen und kann es mir auch wirklich nicht vorstellen ... und wenn doch .. wie erwähnt microsoft weiß eh schon alles vorher    sich darüber gedanken zu machen is doch der totale schwachsinn !
> ...


   Weiß ja nicht, wie du auf den Trichter kommst, dass ich Vista nutze, aber da muss ich dich enttäuschen, ich nutze XP.
  Und ja, ich nutze das auch nur deswegen, weil es ohne wirklich nicht mehr geht, sonst wär ich wohl noch bei 2000.
  Und von Software hab ich wohl deutlich mehr Ahnung als du, immerhin bin ich Softwareentwickler und schreib diese, so verdiene ich mein Geld.

  Was veranlasst dich zu der Annahme, dass Valve niemals pleite gehen könnte?
  Wer hätte denn vor 5 Jahren dran gedacht, dass General Motors oder große Banken den Bach runtergehen?
  Mann, mach die Augen auf und FANG AN ZU DENKEN!


----------



## TCPip2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Versteh ich nicht... Steam und Mods funktioniert eigentlich wunderbar.

Ich kann sogar HL2-mods spielen, obwohl ich nur TF2 habe.


----------



## Azrailmewt (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

@Ferrari, 

Ich gehöre auch zu dir, kopf hoch =D

Die Leute lassen alles mit sich machen. COD4 ohne Mods - ergo auch ohne Costummaps etc. - wäre sowas von KOTZLANGWEILIG. Ich spiele schon ewig CoD4, aber ohne neue Maps? Ich hätte schon vor einem Jahr aufgehört, als mir die Maps zum Hals raustanden. Doch bei der Entdeckung von Costummaps, gings wieder bergauf.

Keine Dedicated Server ist eine Schande, für ein MP Spiel bedeutet das der Tod aufgrund hoher Pings etc. Das ist einfach katastrophal was hier passiert und mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn das Spiel eine hohe Anzahl illegaler Kopien hat...

Naja. Die Leute lassen es mit sich machen, ich erinnere nur an das berühmte Beispiel mit dem Frosch im heißen-kochenden Wasser =D Schritt für Schritt alles, damit der Spieler ja nicht muckt. PC scheint auszusterben - sehr schade. Doch als Besitzer einer Xbox360 und PS3 und begabter Egoshooter Zocker auf diesen Konsolen, habe ich kein großartiges Problem damit. Es nervt einfach nur, es tut weh wenn man seit ATARI und AMIGA etc. und der Geburt des PCs dabei ist, aber was solls....man darf ja nicht zukunftsfremd sein. (Wann kommen endlich Holoräume  )


----------



## ING (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Fyrex schrieb:


> TBrain schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Steig auf Konsole um, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Man kann seine Sachen weiterverkaufen, Probleme mit der Hardware/ Treiber etc gibt es nicht und die Steuerung ist mittlerweile auch kein wirkliches Problem mehr, da die meisten Spiele ohnehin für die Konsolen programmiert werden.
> ...


 womit ms und sony ihr ziel auch bei euch erreicht haben  

 bin zwar kein fan von verschwörungstheorien aber würde ganz gut passen wenn hinter den ganzen zwang und einschränkungen bei pc spielen mächtige finanzspritzen der zwei marktriesen stecken würden um die leute immer mehr dazu zu bewegen ne konsole zu kaufen 

 die stecken dann natürlich mit valve unter einer decke die steam nur dafür entwickelt haben, der dicke gabe is immerhin ehemaliger ms mitarbeiter und weiß wies geht...

 natürlich steckt auch die us-regierung und die illuminaten mit drin, is doch selbstverständlich, sonst wärs ja langweilig


----------



## Bommel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wieso ist das denn Blödsinn?
> Steam ist closed-source, das heißt, man weiß nicht 100%, was das Tool macht.
> Außerdem, warum ist es Blödsinn, Spiele nach 10 Jahren mal wieder spielen zu wollen?
> Ich hab z.B. noch Max Payne neulich mal wieder angehabt.
> ...


 Logisch ist Steam Closed Source, würde ja sonst kein Sinn machen. Natürlich ist es kein Blödsinn zu fordern, dass man für Geld ein Spiel dauerhaft nutzen kann. Ich sehe allerdings bei Steam weniger Probleme als bei anderen Kopierschutzmechanismen. Steam hat sich durchgesetzt, läuft stabil, der Support ist okay und die Installationen und das Spielen der Spiele funktioniert bei mit tadellos. Half-Life 1, Team Fortress Classic etc. alles kein Problem. Wer im Jahre 2020 noch Bock auf 'ne Runde CoD6 hat, wird das schon hinbekommen. Ich kaufe es mir und habe Spaß.


----------



## raccoon (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steam = DRM *

hahaha! Die letzten beiden CoD haben mir viel spaß gemacht, diesen Schwachsinn mach ich aber bestimmt nicht mit!

  Erst 10€ mehr verlangen und dann auch noch das Spiel mit DRM verseuchen, aber sicher doch! Die spinnen...   


  o7


----------



## Prime85 (18. Oktober 2009)

Mit Steam-Pflicht ist das Spiel definitiv für mich gestorben. Schade, nachdem ich schon Cod 1 + AddOn, CoD2 und CoD 4 gespielt habe. Nachdem sich MW so gut verkauft hat, glaubt Activision sie kommen mit allem durch. Leider wird das nur wenige Spieler abschrecken und MW2 wird sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Naja, ohne mich.


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (18. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als ob man mit MW2 die Grenzen der Spieler testen will, ab welchem Grad sie sich nicht mehr bereit erklären das Spiel zukaufen.
Aber ich denke mal es wird noch genügend geben die sich das Spiel kaufen, das soll jetzt nicht negativ rüber kommen.
Ich bin ziemlich froh das ich seit MW1 keine Lust mehr auf CoD habe.


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich vom MP lebt, ohne Dedicated Server zu veröffentlichen, ist purer Wahnsinn   

 Dann kommt noch kostenpflichtiger DLC dazu ... tja, so kann man wohl ne erfolgreiche Serie den Bach runterjagen.
 Wahrscheinlich ist die PC Version eh nur ne verstümmelte Konsolenportierung - siehe Wolfenstein MP ...   

 Kann man nur hoffen, dass es nicht zuviele gibt, die sich das Spiel trotz allem noch kaufen werden


----------



## STF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



fliger5 schrieb:


> STF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > denn der MP von *MW2* war schon immer grossartig.
> ...


   Ich habe keine Wertung abgegeben, sondern wollte nur deutlich machen, dass es auch Spieler mit anderen Vorlieben gibt.


----------



## PTL88 (18. Oktober 2009)

was hab ich denn hier verpasst ?
 is schon wieder 1. april ?
 ja , ich habe einen steam account und der nervte mich bei warhammer dawn of war 2 total . 
 also nochmal werd ich sowas  nich kaufen . alleine das die installation 2 tage gebraucht hat ,
 und mein wochenende damit im arsch war , macht mich immer noch stink wütend . und das is 
 mit jedem neuen start von steam so . nix mit schnell mal zocken . dann solln se doch wieder rumheulen 
 das alle ihr modern warfare 2 rauben . also ich kauf mir sowas kein 2.mal . schon das letzte gta hab ich nich
 gekauft . jeder erzählt uns wie man sein system sauber hält und jedes kack game müllt es wieder zu , weil ja
 jeder ein besseres xfire hat . 
 no thx


----------



## lenymo (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wie toll das mit dem Multiplayer-Modus ohne Dedicated Server funktioniert hat man ja schon bei Call of Juarez Bound in Blood gesehen. Zu jeder Zeit findet man nur eine Handvoll online Matches die oft auch nur eine mäßige Verbindung haben ..hohe Pings und Lags sind keine Seltenheit und wenn dem Spieler der den Server aufgemacht hat etwas nicht passt kann er da komplette Match einfach abbrechen. Dieses Onlinegameing ala Konsole ist der beste Weg einen Shooter multiplayertechnisch Tod zu machen, ich hoffe das das nicht weiterhin im PC-Bereich Schule macht.


----------



## Dr-Brot (18. Oktober 2009)

PTL88 schrieb:


> was hab ich denn hier verpasst ?
> is schon wieder 1. april ?
> ja , ich habe einen steam account und der nervte mich bei warhammer dawn of war 2 total .
> also nochmal werd ich sowas  nich kaufen . alleine das die installation 2 tage gebraucht hat ,
> ...


 Das einzig nervige an DoW2 ist Live. Würde alles über Steam laufen gäbe aus auch keine Probleme.
 Steam ist die einzige Plattform dieser Art die auch wirklich funktioniert und das auch gut.

 Wer über Steam schimpft hat Steam auch nie richtig benutzt. Ich hab 10 Spiele in Steam aktiviert und alles läuft super.


----------



## Bora (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Meine liebe Community!

 Die Statistik der Umfrage spricht eine klare Sprache. Die Mehrheit der Kommentare hier im Forum ebenso.
 Warum wird das Spiel trotzdem die Charts auf dem PC stürmen und die Nr.1 erklimmen?

 Herzlichen Dank für euere Meinung.


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bora schrieb:


> Meine liebe Community!
> 
> Die Statistik der Umfrage spricht eine klare Sprache. Die Mehrheit der Kommentare hier im Forum ebenso.
> Warum wird das Spiel trotzdem die Charts auf dem PC stürmen und die Nr.1 erklimmen?
> ...


 Das Spiel wird trotzdem die Charts stürmen, weil das Forum hier sich zwar gerne für den nabel der Welt hält, aber unter den vielen Millionen potenziellen Kunden nur ein unbedeutender Faktor ist.


----------



## Thethingagain (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Na dann halt nicht - hab mich eigentlich drauf gefreut aber ich hasse Steam und lasse es nicht auf meinen Computer. Gibt ja genug andere Shooter...


----------



## STF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Shooter zockt man mit Tastatur


  Dann mal viel Spaß!    

  Ansonsten finde ich den Thread hier ziemlich amüsant.
  Herrlich wie sich viele hier wieder wegen Spielen verbal zerfleischen.


----------



## Avenger (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Diese ganzen Anti Steam "Proteste" gehen mir echt schon am Arsch.
Bevor ich Steam durch die Orange Box installieren musste hab ich das auch gedacht und siehe da, es ist gar nicht so schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil, für Onlinespiele ist es echt genial.
Dazu kommt noch, dass kein lästiger Kopierschutz den PC verseucht.
Ich finde es abnormal ein Spiel wegen Steam nicht zu kaufen.
Also nicht gleich boykottieren, erst mal testen.
Ihr seid ja echt wie Kleinkinder.


----------



## Theojin (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich spiele den Single Player einmal durch, und das wars. Dafür gebe ich eh kein Geld aus, wozu hat man Freunde. Das wird sich mal ausgeliehen, mehr als 2-3 Abende braucht man wohl eh wieder nicht, und dann hat sich CoD bis zum Teil 7 wieder erledigt. 

 Das hat auch nix mit Steam zu tun, so schlecht finde ich das nicht.

 aber keine Dedicated Server, man, das wird ja wieder ne tolle Performance werden. Welcher Trottel trifft bei den Entwicklern solche Entscheidungen?


----------



## WarPilot (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Avenger schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Anti Steam "Proteste" gehen mir echt schon am Arsch.
> Bevor ich Steam durch die Orange Box installieren musste hab ich das auch gedacht und siehe da, es ist gar nicht so schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil, für Onlinespiele ist es echt genial.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass kein lästiger Kopierschutz den PC verseucht.
> Ich finde es abnormal ein Spiel wegen Steam nicht zu kaufen.
> ...


 
 So siehts aus. Erst wird sich beschwert, dass SecuRom die Systeme verseuchen. Dann sucht man nach einer funktionierende Lösung und es ist den Leuten wieder nicht recht. Sollen die halt komplett auf den Kopierschutz verzichten.... ahhhh ne wartet dann wird sich über den hohen Preis aufgeregt! Das einzige was mich interessiert ist: Wo stehen die Server und wie gut funktioniert das MM. Aber das seh ich, wenn ich mein Spiel hab.


----------



## Haupti (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

steam ist definitiv keine schlechte sache. Freundesliste etc.pp.!! Ich kann die ganzen Flamer hier auch nicht verstehen. Die tuen ja grade so als ob sie ein Auto nicht weiterverkaufen können. Jungs das sind 50-60€ davon kann man grad mal sein auo volltanken oder mit der holdsten ins Kino gehen. Und wenn man ein Game weiterverkauft wieviel bekommt man noch dafür 5-20€ mehr nicht.. Steam ist definitiv nicht das Problem. 

 Aber das es keine Dedi Server gibt das ist ein Problem und zwar ein grosses. Das ist für mich der Grund das Spiel vorerst nicht zu holen. Habe mir gerade OFP2 geholt und da gibts ja auch keine Dedi Server, das Drama immer nach seinen Leuten zu suchen und oder überhaupt erst mal nen Server zu finden da hab ich echt keinen Bock drauf.

 Zur Preisgestaltung kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Wenn die Qualität stimmt bin ich gerne Bereit auch sehr tief in die Tasche zu greifen. Ich fahre seit ca. 1,5 jahren Iracing was eine absolute Hardcore Rennsim ist. Jedes Auto und jede Strecke kosten harte Dollars. Aber dort stimmt die Qualität und deswegen jucken mich die 4-500$  die ich in die Sim reingesteckt habe nicht im geringsten. Da bekommt man schon mal vom Chefentwickler selber Post wenn man mit etwas nicht einverstanden ist oder ein Problem hat.


----------



## lenymo (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



WarPilot schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich interessiert ist: Wo stehen die Server und wie gut funktioniert das MM. Aber das seh ich, wenn ich mein Spiel hab.


   Wo die Server stehen? Nirgendwo und überall ... gibt ja keine festen Server entweder du hostest das Spiel oder irgendein anderer Spieler. Mit der Steampflicht kann ich leben aber fehlende Dedicated Servers haben schon andere Spiele kaputt gemacht, da würde ich mit dem Kauf erst abwarten und schauen ob sich in den Foren die Beschwerden über Probleme mit dem Multiplayermodus häufen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mich wundert das IW ihr CoD 6 über Steam laufen lassen. Nicht weil Steam schlecht ist sondern weil derzeit nahezu jeder große Publisher eine eigene Version an den Start bringen will.

 Ein Fan von Matchmaking bin ich dagegen nicht, kenne das System von Halo. In der Theorie ganz nett, verliert es seinen zweck wenn man minutenlang Spieler für ein Match sucht und nach Spielende wieder in den minutenlangen Suchtopf geworfen wird. Außerdem kann ein Spieler nur durch Skill bewertet werden, Matchmaking zieht den Schluss meist aus den erreichten Erfahrungsstufe. 

 Mal sehn was sich alles im November offenbart. Kritischer als Modern Warfare 1 seh ich CoD 6 auf jedenfall. Allein wegen den Aktionen von Activision in den letzten Monaten.


----------



## WarPilot (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



lenymo schrieb:


> WarPilot schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das einzige was mich interessiert ist: Wo stehen die Server und wie gut funktioniert das MM. Aber das seh ich, wenn ich mein Spiel hab.
> ...


 Hättest den Artikel richtig gelesen dann würdest du wissen wie es läuft. "Statt den Dedicated Servers wird es Private Matches geben, die aber auf Server im IWNet laufen, das an Steam angeschlossen ist."  Die 360 Spiele laufen auch bei MS... Wenn die ein gutes MM bringen braucht man keine Ded. Server. Bei CoD4 hat es ja auch ewig gedauert bis die Linux Files da waren. Ich vermute mal, dass die da schon ihren Entschluss gefasst hatten.


----------



## N8Mensch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

  Also für mich kommt ein derart beschränktes Spiel, egal ob es sich um CoD6 handelt oder nicht, definitiv nicht in Frage.

_[x] Das sind gute Gründe, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen_

  Alles was den freien und offenen PC-Multiplayer ausmacht, wird eingeschränkt. Darauf kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## Cosmo (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, stehe aber bei der Entscheidung eher hinter den Entwicklern! 

 Das gamze wurde doch in erster Linie gemacht um gegen die Raupkopierer vorzugehen! Die sind aln allem schuld! IW schützt lediglich das Produkt an dem sie hart gearbeitet haben, und das ist gut so!!!

 Siehe auch diese News hier:
www.pcgames.de/aid,628181/Und-da-wundert-man-sich-warum-Entwickler-keine-PC-Spiele-mehr-machen/PC/News/


----------



## fak3er (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Cosmo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, stehe aber bei der Entscheidung eher hinter den Entwicklern!
> 
> Das gamze wurde doch in erster Linie gemacht um gegen die Raupkopierer vorzugehen! Die sind aln allem schuld! IW schützt lediglich das Produkt an dem sie hart gearbeitet haben, und das ist gut so!!!
> 
> ...


 
 und was meinste wie lange es dauert bis die Steam umgangen haben ca. 1 tag ist meine prognose.

 machen die das Spiel für die Raupkopierer oder die Käufer?
 die sollten lieber versuchen RAupkopierer für orginal zubegeistern statt denn sinnlosen weg des Kopierschutzes zu nutzen.

 Ich hab mir CoD 4 sofort orginal geholt kenne aber auch einiger die sich ne Raupkopie gezogen haben aber aufgrund dieser das Spielgekauft haben um auf den offizellen servern spielen zukönnen.

 Ich kann erlichgesagt den Schritt nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
 erst kein Koop und jetzt Steam ich fühl mich in den Schrittgekickt.
 Ich wollte mir das Spiel auf jedenfall holen aber jetzt ich weiß nicht und für 60Euro aufkeinen fall denke mal uk ich komme.


----------



## pleX (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich wer da die Fäden in der Hand hatte und diese Entscheidung getroffen hat und warum kein Mensch etwas dagegengesagt hat.

Kompetenzmangel pur bei Infinity Ward.


----------



## SEND3R (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

boah nein ich bekomme eine macke!!!
da kommt endlich mal ein richtig gutes game wofür ich echt mal nach 6 jahren geld ausgegeben hätte für ein game ums online spielen zu können und so, und jetzt kommen die echt mit diesem steam dreck!?!
 ahhr das gibts doch einfach nicht,die entwickler habens mal doch wieder geschafft das ich doch kein geld für sowas erbringen werde...


----------



## Cosmo (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



fak3er schrieb:


> und was meinste wie lange es dauert bis die Steam umgangen haben ca. 1 tag ist meine prognose.
> 
> machen die das Spiel für die Raupkopierer oder die Käufer?
> die sollten lieber versuchen RAupkopierer für orginal zubegeistern statt denn sinnlosen weg des Kopierschutzes zu nutzen.
> ...


 Selbst wenn sie es schaffen Steam zu umgehen, schaffen sie dank fehlendem Dedicated Server nicht einen illegalen Server aufzusetzten! 

 Das Spiel wird für die Käufer entwickelt, muß aber vor den Raubkopierern geschützt werden! Und 90% von denen laden sich das Spiel deswegen aus dem Netzt weil sie kein Geld dafür haben oder keines ausgeben wollen, da kannst du es denen Schmackhaft machen soviel du willst!



pleX schrieb:


> Ich
> frage mich wer da die Fäden in der Hand hatte und diese Entscheidung
> getroffen hat und warum kein Mensch etwas dagegengesagt hat.
> 
> Kompetenzmangel pur bei Infinity Ward.


 Was hat es bitte mit Kompetenzmangel zu wenn man sein Produkt versucht vor Diebstahl zu schützen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich sehe es eher umgekehrt. Das Thema Raubkopie wird oft auch einfach als Vorwand benutzt, um bestimmte Dinge zwanghaft durchzusetzen. Wenn nämlich jemand was daran kritisiert, können sie dann gleich wieder die Raubkopierkeule schwingen.
 "Die bösen Raubkopierer" ist für die Industrie einfach die perfekte Ausrede, um dem ehrlichen Kunden einfach alles auf's Auge drücken zu können.


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher umgekehrt. Das Thema Raubkopie wird oft auch einfach als Vorwand benutzt, um bestimmte Dinge zwanghaft durchzusetzen. Wenn nämlich jemand was daran kritisiert, können sie dann gleich wieder die Raubkopierkeule schwingen.
> "Die bösen Raubkopierer" ist für die Industrie einfach die perfekte Ausrede, um dem ehrlichen Kunden einfach alles auf's Auge drücken zu können.


 Und doch legitimeren die Raubkopierer durch ihre Handlungen eben manche Politik der Hersteller.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Was Konsolen oder sonstige dämonische Einflüsse damit zu tun haben sollen, dass CoD6 jetzt über Steam läuft, wird mir nicht ganz klar.

 Das Problem ist „hausgemacht“. Man hat uns Steam damals vor die Füße geworfen, und viele (zu viele?) haben es dankbar angenommen, und im Detail naiv Kundenrechte gegen Plattformabhängigkeit und automatische Updates getauscht. Man hat Stück für Stück Freiheiten für Abhängigkeiten abgetreten. Das sagt jemand, der Steam auch unterstützt und verteidigt hat. Doch seit einigen Monaten ist das Konzept bei mir unten durch. Jetzt wird einem eben die Quittung für das Verhalten der breiten Masse präsentiert. Auch wenn gemeckert wird, so dürfte klar sein, dass sich das Spiel dennoch mehr als ordentlich auf dem PC verkaufen wird. Kein schöner Trend, aber hier muss man ehrlich sein und sagen: Der PC-Spieler hat sich die Sache selbst eingebrockt, und nun die Schuld bei anderen Einflüssen zu suchen macht die Problemlösung etwas zu einfach...

 CoD6 ist mir eigentlich völlig egal, aber der Trend zur Abhängigkeit selbst ist in meinen Augen noch immer "bedenklich".

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Canwaro (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist doch eine Verarschung ersten Grades. Also die Steampflicht sehe ich noch ein. Dagegen habe ich auch nichts. Steam ist ganz in Ordnung.

 Aber keine festen Server mehr. Das heißt, es wird keine CoD6 Clan Server geben. Wenig E-Sport. Und immer nur ewig langes Suchen. Keinen festen Favoriten Server. Keine Admins. Der größte Krampf ever. Da könnte ich wirklich manche Leute bei Infinity Ward ***************. Das gibt es doch nicht. Damit wird der Multiplayer genau wie bei Far Cry2 und ähnlichen Games der total Reinfall. 

 So eine Scheiße aber auch. 

 Wenn einer weiß, an wen ich eine Email schreiben muss um meinen Frust bei den richtigen Leuten rauszulassen bitte posten.


 Canwaro


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

der größte mist des jahres! wie kann man bitte schön auf die schnapps idee kommen?


----------



## STF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Was Konsolen oder sonstige dämonische Einflüsse damit zu tun haben sollen, dass CoD6 jetzt über Steam läuft, wird mir nicht ganz klar.
> 
> Das Problem ist „hausgemacht“. Man hat uns Steam damals vor die Füße geworfen, und viele (zu viele?) haben es dankbar angenommen, und im Detail naiv Kundenrechte gegen Plattformabhängigkeit und automatische Updates getauscht. Man hat Stück für Stück Freiheiten für Abhängigkeiten abgetreten. Das sagt jemand, der Steam auch unterstützt und verteidigt hat. Doch seit einigen Monaten ist das Konzept bei mir unten durch. Jetzt wird einem eben die Quittung für das Verhalten der breiten Masse präsentiert.
> 
> Regards, eX!


   Das mit den Konsolen ist mir auch nicht wirklich klar.

 Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren, was der Grund für deine Steam "Problematik" ist.
 Ich frage deshalb, weil ich jetzt schon länger kein Steam mehr genutzt habe.
 Grund: Orange Box u. andere Spiele auf Konsole vorhanden u. für mich auch spielbar.
 Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## martinmeusel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Steam ist der größte Mist den ich je gesehen habe. Das hat mich bei Fear2 schon angekotzt. Damit ist das Kaufinteresse bei mir gleich null.


----------



## BlackGun (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich glaube einige leute begreifen es wohl net 
Natürlich können auch die Clanadmins dann keine Publicserver mehr für ihre Clans installieren.
Toll Activision wieder ein Cod titel vor der Wand geschmissen... Ich habe das game Storniert.
und jeder der Clan kenntnisse  wirds auch machen. Call of Duty Modern Warefare 2 wird nicht das meist verkaufte Game sein, sondern die größte Stornierung der Game Geschichte sein.


----------



## Siro1976 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



SEND3R schrieb:


> boah nein ich bekomme eine macke!!!
> da kommt endlich mal ein richtig gutes game wofür ich echt mal nach 6 jahren geld ausgegeben hätte für ein game ums online spielen zu können und so, und jetzt kommen die echt mit diesem steam dreck!?!
> ahhr das gibts doch einfach nicht,die entwickler habens mal doch wieder geschafft das ich doch kein geld für sowas erbringen werde...


 Äh, verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du Steam eigentlich garnicht beurteilen kannst, weil Du aufgrund mangelnder Spiele (die ja nur original über Steam laufen) damit garnicht in Berührung kamst und kommst???

 Was Du von dir gibst klingt nach ner schönen Alibi-Ausrede, um sich den Download vor dem Gewissen zu legitimieren. Wobei das bei Dir nach 6-jähriger Erfahrung doch eigentlich eh kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Mandavar (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Oha... erst OFP2 ohne dedicated Server und jetzt auch MW2?

Es lebe die Konsolenportierung?! Woran liegt es, dass man keine dedicated Server einbaut? Am Matchmaking sicher nicht.


----------



## Calyptratus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Das Problem ist „hausgemacht“. Man hat uns Steam damals vor die Füße geworfen, und viele (zu viele?) haben es dankbar angenommen, und im Detail naiv Kundenrechte gegen Plattformabhängigkeit und automatische Updates getauscht. Man hat Stück für Stück Freiheiten für Abhängigkeiten abgetreten. Das sagt jemand, der Steam auch unterstützt und verteidigt hat. Doch seit einigen Monaten ist das Konzept bei mir unten durch. Jetzt wird einem eben die Quittung für das Verhalten der breiten Masse präsentiert. Auch wenn gemeckert wird, so dürfte klar sein, dass sich das Spiel dennoch mehr als ordentlich auf dem PC verkaufen wird. Kein schöner Trend, aber hier muss man ehrlich sein und sagen: Der PC-Spieler hat sich die Sache selbst eingebrockt, und nun die Schuld bei anderen Einflüssen zu suchen macht die Problemlösung etwas zu einfach...
> 
> CoD6 ist mir eigentlich völlig egal, aber der Trend zur Abhängigkeit selbst ist in meinen Augen noch immer "bedenklich".
> 
> Regards, eX!


 Sehe ich auch so - der Käufer hat eigentlich die Macht das alles jederzeit zu seinen Gunsten zu verändern. Was schon so manchen Hersteller in den Ruin getrieben hat. Das Problem ist aber, dass die Käufer lauter Einzelkämpfer und nicht organisiert sind, was dazu führt das fast immer der Bauch entscheidet und selten der Verstand. Will mich da jetzt nicht ausnehmen. 
 Ich gehen jedenfalls davon aus, dass sich MW 2 trotzdem blendend verkaufen wird. (Siehe Spore: sehr mäßige Kritiken und DRM und trotzdem ein Verkaufshit)


----------



## Mothman (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Calyptratus schrieb:


> Siehe Spore: sehr mäßige Kritiken und DRM und trotzdem ein Verkaufshit)


   Ein Verkaufs-Hit oder Verkauf-Shit?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



STF schrieb:


> Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren, was der Grund für deine Steam "Problematik" ist.


Mich regt rückblickend meine damalige Naivität im Umgang mit der Plattform auf. Ich habe mich von HL2 ködern lassen und Geld in diverse Valve-Spiele gesteckt. Klar, keine schlechte Wahl. Die Spiele haben Spaß gemacht. Aber jetzt wo es HL2 und L4D auch auf der XB360 gibt (ohne Plattformzwang), komme ich mir recht dumm vor. Aber wie so oft im Leben gilt auch hier: Wer warten kann, wird früher oder später belohnt. Ich konnte und wollte nicht warten. Das „bereue“ ich jetzt.

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Doc-Payne (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



SEND3R schrieb:


> boah nein ich bekomme eine macke!!!
> da kommt endlich mal ein richtig gutes game *wofür **ich echt mal **nach 6 jahren **geld ausgegeben hätte* für ein game ums online spielen zu können und so, und jetzt kommen die echt mit diesem steam dreck!?!
> ahhr das gibts doch einfach nicht,die entwickler habens mal doch wieder geschafft das ich doch kein geld für sowas erbringen werde...


 Was hast du in den 6 Jahren gemacht? 
 Gespart für CoD:MW2? 
 Dann sind solche Nachrichten natürlich ärgerlich.





Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher umgekehrt. Das Thema Raubkopie wird oft auch einfach als Vorwand benutzt, um bestimmte Dinge zwanghaft durchzusetzen. Wenn nämlich jemand was daran kritisiert, können sie dann gleich wieder die Raubkopierkeule schwingen.
> "Die bösen Raubkopierer" ist für die Industrie einfach die perfekte Ausrede, um dem ehrlichen Kunden einfach alles auf's Auge drücken zu können.


 Stimmt, Raubkopierer sind eine reine Erfindung der Industrie. Diese Meldung war damals auch nur ein Fake:
 http://www.pcgames.de/aid,681909/Demigod-Raubkopierer-verderben-den-Spass-Kehrseite-der-Kundenfreundlichkeit/PC/News/


----------



## NH2 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Dieses SAW - Spiel wird wohl auch Steam verwenden.

 http://www.klamm.de/partner/unter_news.php?l_id=7&news_id=78461


----------



## Freitag92 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Nein wie herrlich ist das denn? Steam-Pflicht für Modern Warfare 2? Sehr schön. Wollte es mir eh über Steam kaufen - ich habe die Annehmlichkeiten zu schätzen gelernt und so kann ich es hoffentlich in einem der Nachbarländer für weniger Geld kaufen und hab dennoch Steam Support und somit die dt. Sprachausgabe.
Für Modder mag die Sache mit den dedicated Servern bitter sein, mir ist es egal.


----------



## SentryBot02 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Naja, ich hab nen Steam-Account und der MP interessiert mich sowieso nicht besonders.

Aber es ist schon ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Community, weniger als einen Monat vor Release des Spiels mit der Wahrheit rauszurücken; hätte IW gleich von Anfang an gesagt, dass Steam als Plattform genutzt wird, wäre der (vollkommen verständliche) Aufschrei zumindest abgemildert worden.


----------



## kirbmann (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also ich finde es richtig traurig das das beste singel und multiplayer game eine der umstrittensten plattformen der letzten jahre nutzt ich habe auch jedes game plus addon aber MW2 werd ich mir glaub ich unter den bedingungen auch nicht kaufen!!!! ich habe mir ein PS3 gekauft damit ich den 3 teil zocken kann aber steam ist echt drann schuld das ich das spiel net kaufen werd warum braucht Infinity Ward steam ich mein die haben mit COD 4 allein weit über 13 mio einheiten verkauft und der 2 teil wird das eigentlich noch über treffen aber unter diesem geschichts punkt denke ich nicht das es die zahlen eriechen wird!!! naja gibt ja noch andere games die es richtig machen


----------



## fak3er (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Cosmo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie es schaffen Steam zu umgehen, schaffen sie dank
> fehlendem Dedicated Server nicht einen illegalen Server aufzusetzten!
> 
> 
> ...


 und du meinst damit könnte man ne hacker aufhalten für die ist das  bestenfalls ne neu herausforderung.
 man kann und man wird es nicht verhindern können das iligale versionen von solchen spielen im umlauf sind.
 und
 die leute die keine Kohle für das spielhaben oder es sich nicht orginal
 kaufen die werden es sich auch nciht kaufen wennse keine gehackte
 version davon bekommen.

 und ner geilen Comunety das
 spielverausen bringt IW auch nicht weit und ich bin mir sicher das hier
 schon einige abspringen werden vom Call of Duty - Zug und ich kanns
 denen wirklich nicht verdenken.


----------



## SEND3R (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ey junge den steam mist hab ich schon zweimal aufm rechner drauf und jedes mal war es so komisch und einfach nur bäh! ich konnte mir da schon eine gute meinung drüber bilden für mich, ich bin doch nicht aufm kopf gefallen... 

  und steam ist ja nicht das einzigste problem was ich meinte! ok hätte ich mal erwähnen sollen 

 und das mit dem 6 jahren ein game kaufen, du bist hoffentlich noch klug genug um zu peilen das das eine unterschwellige aussage war...


----------



## hatteee (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

es geht einzig und allein um Kohle machen...
  wenn man überlegt wie viel leute das game schon vorbestellt haben und jetzt das......
  Und alles  nur wegen ein paar Cracker............

  lächerlich der Singelplayer wird ey wieder gecrackt.......

 Hab Steam, 
 hab das Game für ca. 35 € bei CDWOW gekauft.......
 werde es  jetzt abbestellen..................
  mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Canwaro (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also wer ein Problem mit dieser Maßnahme von Infinity Ward hat, der möge doch, auch wenn die Situation keinen Anlass zur "Hoffnung" gibt diese Petition unterschreiben:

http://www.petitiononline.com/... 



 IF*Canwaro


----------



## Calyptratus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Calyptratus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Siehe Spore: sehr mäßige Kritiken und DRM und trotzdem ein Verkaufshit)
> ...


 Immer diese Subtilitäten


----------



## egn-executer (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hmmm..... nächsten monat kommt die battlenet pflicht (WoW) und nun gibt infinityward bekannt das ein IWnet kommt? irgendwie merkwürdig. 

ob activision da mal wieder die vorgaben gemacht hat?
ich hoffe das IW die agb´s des neuen iw net dann vor release des spiels bekannt gibt, mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die genau so wie die battlenet agbs aussehen. 

ich befürchte ja das die nächste ankündigung dann ist das es keinen Lan modus für MW2 geben wird und nur mit internetverbindung spielbar ist. warum sollte es sonst keine dedicated funktion geben? würde es dedicated geben könnte man ohne probleme einen lan server hosten. evtl wollen sie dem ja entgegen wirken. damit so klamotten wie hamachi etc nicht für gecrackte versionen funktionieren.

ich wollte mir mw2 sofort zum release kaufen, aber nun werd ich wohl erst mal auf ags´s und weiteren infos zum iwnet warten.
wenn iw net dann tatsächlich so wie battlenet ist, dann werd ich mir mw2 nicht kaufen, genausowenig wenn es keinen lan modus gibt.

aber das sind ja erst mal nur verschwörungstheorien 

mfg. exe


----------



## AWYN (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

EA und DICE reiben sich nach dieser mitteilung sicherlich schon die hände... ich mir auch


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



SEND3R schrieb:


> ey junge den steam mist hab ich schon zweimal aufm rechner drauf und jedes mal war es so komisch und einfach nur bäh! ich konnte mir da schon eine gute meinung drüber bilden für mich, ich bin doch nicht aufm kopf gefallen...


 
 Dafür das Du nicht auf den Kopf gefallen bist solltest Du aber auch mal nen gescheiten Grund nennen.
 Bei Aussagen wie  "....es war komisch" und "....einfach nur bäh" frage ich mich wirklich.

 Weiß nicht was macnhe machen.Ich habe Steam aus.Wenn ich spielen will schalte ichs ein und spiele.
 Bin ich fertig schalte ich es aus.
 Diverse Anti Rootkit,Antispyware, etc sind eh immer an und haben NOCH NIE etwas gemeldet.
 Allerdings scanne ich den Rechner fast täglich und habe div. Cleaner PRGs laufen.
 Seit 5 Jahren keine Probleme.Ich sags immer wieder.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Avenger schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Anti Steam "Proteste" gehen mir echt schon am Arsch.
> Bevor ich Steam durch die Orange Box installieren musste hab ich das auch gedacht und siehe da, es ist gar nicht so schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil, für Onlinespiele ist es echt genial.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass kein lästiger Kopierschutz den PC verseucht.
> Ich finde es abnormal ein Spiel wegen Steam nicht zu kaufen.
> ...


   Was hat denn das mit Kleinkindgehabe zu tun?
 Steam ist nunmal DRM, wenn auch hübsch verpackt.
 Ich möchte nach dem Kauf eines Spiels das auch ohne jegliche Interaktion mit dem Publisher spielen können.
 Versuch doch mal, dein Netzwerkkabel abzuziehen und dann Steam + Spiele zu installieren.
 Ach, geht nicht?
 Ja, so wirds dir gehen, wenn Steam irgendwann mal weg ist. Hat man für 50€ pro Spiel Müll im Regal stehen.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> SEND3R schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ey junge den steam mist hab ich schon zweimal aufm rechner drauf und jedes mal war es so komisch und einfach nur bäh! ich konnte mir da schon eine gute meinung drüber bilden für mich, ich bin doch nicht aufm kopf gefallen...
> ...


   Ist doch schön, dass du keine Probleme hattest, hatte ich grob auch nicht, aber ich hatte z.B. auch mal mehrere Wochen kein Internet oder Steam war der Ansicht, vor einem Spiel auf einmal updaten zu müssen (Schön, wenn man 3h Zeit hat zum zocken und das Update 2h dauert...).
 Was ist daran so schwer, einzusehen, dass manche Leute Steam einfach nicht wollen?
 Und nur weil deine Tools nichts erkennen muss das nicht heißen, dass Steam genau nur das tut, was es soll.


----------



## Doc-Payne (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

[quote uid="8255223" unm="fak3er]und
 die leute die keine Kohle für das spielhaben oder es sich nicht orginal
 kaufen die werden es sich auch nciht kaufen wennse keine gehackte
 version davon bekommen.

 [/quote]
 Ich frage mich immer, wie solche Leute ihren Internetzugang bezahlen und das Geld für ihren Rechner zusammen bekommen haben? 
 Höchstwahrscheinlich sind sie im Besitz eines Replikators.


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Avenger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Diese ganzen Anti Steam "Proteste" gehen mir echt schon am Arsch.
> ...


 Ich denke in der ganzen Debatte ist einfach sehr viel Emotion drin.
 Wie groß das Risiko ist, seine Spiele irgendwann mal nicht emhr spielen zu können, das ist eine Frage die eigentlich nicht vernünftig beantwortet werden kann und dementsprechend wird auch argumentiert und "gefühlt".

 Was ich mich nur frage, selbst wenn man in 10 Jahren kein HL², Total war usw. spielen kann. Haben sich die Spiele dann trotzdem nicht gelohnt? 
 Wie lange muss man ein Spiel spielen, damit  die 50€ keine Geldverschwendung waren?


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Ich denke in der ganzen Debatte ist einfach sehr viel Emotion drin.
> Wie groß das Risiko ist, seine Spiele irgendwann mal nicht emhr spielen zu können, das ist eine Frage die eigentlich nicht vernünftig beantwortet werden kann und dementsprechend wird auch argumentiert und "gefühlt".
> 
> Was ich mich nur frage, selbst wenn man in 10 Jahren kein HL², Total war usw. spielen kann. Haben sich die Spiele dann trotzdem nicht gelohnt?
> Wie lange muss man ein Spiel spielen, damit  die 50€ keine Geldverschwendung waren?


 Hm, gute Frage.
 Ich bin da manchmal wirklich recht emotional, stimmt schon. Was mich daran stört ist eigentlich, dass ich keine Kontrolle über etwas habe, was bei mir als CD zu Hause liegt.
 Natürlich lohnen sich die Spiele, HL2 + Episoden fand ich brillant.
 Aber es wäre halt ärgerlich, man hat die Spiele zu hause und kann nicht mehr spielen, weil irgendwas nimmer geht, was auch immer das ist.
 Und da will ich mich nicht auf irgendwas im Internet verlassen, Patches, Cracks, Fake Steam Server oder sowas.


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich denke in der ganzen Debatte ist einfach sehr viel Emotion drin.
> ...


 Andererseits verzichtet man dadurch natürlich bewusst und freiwillig auf einige geniale Spiele, die man ja eigentlich auch spielen will.
 Wenn man mir beispielsweise morgen die Möglichkeit nehmen würde GTA 4 zu spielen würde ich den Kauf nicht bereuen.
 Die Zeit, die ich damit verbracht hab war den kaufpreis auf jeden fall wert.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


   Jupp, und das ist auch nicht einfach, Far Cry 2 z.B. hätte ich gerne gespielt, aber naja, es gibt so viel, was ich noch im Schrank stehen habe, bis ich das alles durch habe, da fällt Verzicht deutlich leichter.   
 EDIT:
    Ich muss auch gestehen, ich kaufe mir die Half Life Episoden, aber nur, weil ich wissen will, wie das weitergeht 
 Ansonsten bleibe ich beim Boykott von Onlineaktivierungen hart.


----------



## kirbmann (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also ich denke das es der falsche schritt in die falsche richtung ist ich habe MW2 auch vorbestellt aber und ich bereue es jetzt echt ich spiele cod 2 und 4 seit anfang an online weil das das beste an dem spiel ist und nun so da wart ich den lieber ein parr tage und kauf mir Assassin's Creed II und online muss denn wohl auf  das nächste gute online spiel warten und werde weiter die alten cod teile online spielen aber steam oh nein aber was reg ich mich hier auf aber genau aus dem grund weil es steam gibt hab ich HL2 nie gspielt oder andere spiele die nur über steam vertrieben werden


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



kirbmann schrieb:


> also ich denke das es der falsche schritt in die falsche richtung ist ich habe MW2 auch vorbestellt aber und ich bereue es jetzt echt ich spiele cod 2 und 4 seit anfang an online weil das das beste an dem spiel ist und nun so da wart ich den lieber ein parr tage und kauf mir Assassin's Creed II und online muss denn wohl auf  das nächste gute online spiel warten und werde weiter die alten cod teile online spielen aber steam oh nein aber was reg ich mich hier auf aber genau aus dem grund weil es steam gibt hab ich HL2 nie gspielt oder andere spiele die nur über steam vertrieben werden


   Alter Schwede, hast du dir das eigentlich mal mit Verstand durchgelesen? 
 Ich würd da nochmal drüber gehen und ein paar Satzzeichen streuen, ist so nämlich nicht verständlich.


----------



## Brotkruemel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Und wieso nimmt keiner zu Kenntnis, dass bei einer möglichen Pleite von Valve ein Patch veröffentlicht wird, der die Installation auch ohne Steam ermöglicht? Wurde doch mittlerweile wirklich oft betont und ist mit Null Kosten verbunden.... :roll:


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Brotkruemel schrieb:


> Und wieso nimmt keiner zu Kenntnis, dass bei einer möglichen Pleite von Valve ein Patch veröffentlicht wird, der die Installation auch ohne Steam ermöglicht? Wurde doch mittlerweile wirklich oft betont und ist mit Null Kosten verbunden.... :roll:


   Tjoa, und wo soll der Patch gehostet werden, wenn der Publisher pleite ist?
 Ich hab doch keine Lust, ständig irgendwelchen Patches für meine Spiele hinterherzurennen...


----------



## Blubberkopf (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Steam ist wunderbar und die Kritik ist einfach lächerlich.

 Was wirklich dramatisch ist, ist die Tatsache, dass es keine Dedicated Servers geben wird. Das ist der Todesstoß für CoD als Multiplayer-Spiel.

 Die ganzen Hersteller drehen total durch und haben den Bezug zur realen Welt verloren. Erst die Verkonsolierung und jetzt auch noch das.

 Und der nächste Hammer ist: VAC an Stelle von Punkbuster...da kann man VAC auch gleich weglassen, das Ding ist nutzlos!

 Das wars für mich mit CoD...


----------



## fliger5 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Brotkruemel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und wieso nimmt keiner zu Kenntnis, dass bei einer möglichen Pleite von Valve ein Patch veröffentlicht wird, der die Installation auch ohne Steam ermöglicht? Wurde doch mittlerweile wirklich oft betont und ist mit Null Kosten verbunden.... :roll:
> ...


 Glaub mir, wenn Valve pleite geht (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist), wird es schon irgendeine Lösung für die Spiele geben. Man kann sie z.B. als Backup speichern und so auf eine DVD brennen und schon hat man das Spiel handfest im Regal. Ich denke Valve würde so etwas nicht einfach links liegen lassen und sollte Valve in 10 Jahren bankrott gehn, wird sich kein Schwein mehr für 10 Jahre alte Spiele interessieren.


----------



## maxilink (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also ich hab sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit steam (account wird des öfteren gehackt und das ständige support-anbeteln nervt gewaltig) ...also fällt modern warfare 2 von meiner einkaufsliste....aber ich hab ja noch dragon age


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



fliger5 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brotkruemel schrieb:
> ...


   Nunja, ich sagte ja schon, ich habe auch schon deutlich ältere Spiele mal wieder rausgeholt, z.B. fehlen mir bei Commandos noch alle Missionen von Mission 16 an.
 Es gibt halt auch Leute, die alte Spiele spielen und denen sollte man auch die Möglichkeit dazu geben.
 Und zum Backup: Kann ich das komplett offline installieren? ich glaube nicht.

 Und ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass Steam Kritik lächerlich ist, Blubberkopf.
 Nur weil ich nicht alles konsumiere, was man mir vorwirft, und das Ganze etwas kritischer sehe, bin ich nicht lächerlich.
 DRM ist für mich in keiner Form hinnehmbar, wenn ihr euch gerne enteignen lasst, bitteschön.
 Aber macht euch nicht über die Leute lustig, die das nicht mit sich machen lassen wollen und zu ihren Prinzipien stehen.


----------



## GSSD (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde das war ein Schritt in die falsche 
Richtung, STEAM mag seine Vorteile haben, aber 
so ist  das Spiel nicht mehr unabhängig und das 
mag ich einfach nicht und ich denke so teile ich 
die Meinung vieler Gamer!


----------



## Doc-Payne (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



> Was ich mich nur frage, selbst wenn man in 10 Jahren kein HL², Total war usw. spielen kann. Haben sich die Spiele dann trotzdem nicht gelohnt?
> Wie lange muss man ein Spiel spielen, damit die 50€ keine Geldverschwendung waren?


 Man sollte sich auch einfach mal klar machen, welche Spiele man aus dem Jahre 1999 jetzt noch spielt?

 Die Nostalgiker jetzt mal außen vorgelassen, aber die breite Masse hüpft doch von einem Hype-Spiel zum nächsten Hype-Spiel. Ein Blick zurück wird nur ganz selten geworfen, geschweige denn tatsächlich gespielt.


----------



## Alf1507 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

@ferrari2k:

 Egal wie viel Mühe du dir gibst - du wirst diese Steam-Verfechter *niemals* von deinem Standpunkt überzeugen können! Ich habe das schon längst aufgegeben. Manche Leute schlucken halt einfach alles, was man ihnen vor die Nase setzt. So sind Menschen nunmal.  Diese Diskussionen sind einfach sinnlos.


----------



## MIFger (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

hi.

 also gegen Steam hab ich mal überhaupt nichts. Damit könnte ich leben.

 Nur wenn es im Multiplayer keine Serverauswahl mehr gibt, fänd ich das schon scheiße. Genau DAS war immer der Vorteil gegenüber den Konsolenversionen. Ich will vorher wissen, mit welchem Spiel ich mich verbinde und will mich nicht mit "irgendeinem" verbinden lassen. Was soll das?

 Außerdem bin ich Mapper und für mich waren die Mod-Tools auch ein Kaufgrund für MW2. Da hab ich mich sooo drauf gefreut. Endlich wieder Maps erstellen. Aber das fällt nun auch ins Wasser. Wirklich sehr schade!

 Und auf die Konsolenversion werde ich NICHT umsteigen! Shooter will ich mit Maus und Tastatur zocken. Am PC. Mit 1080p und vollen AA und AF!


----------



## Bora (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Warum Steam meiner Meinung nach eine 
Mogelpackung ist?

- Digital only Versionen viel zu teuer (müssten 
mindestens 30% billiger sein als im Laden).
- Sprachabhängigkeit vom Account (Englische 
Originalversionen nur über separaten Account 
kaufbar).
- Spielbarkeit nur in Abhängigkeit des Portals, 
kein Weiterverkauf möglich ohne Log-In Daten.

Jedes sog. Positiv-Feature wie "Updates" zählt 
gegenüber dieser Mängel NULL.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> @ferrari2k:
> 
> Egal wie viel Mühe du dir gibst - du wirst diese Steam-Verfechter *niemals* von deinem Standpunkt überzeugen können! Ich habe das schon längst aufgegeben. Manche Leute schlucken halt einfach alles, was man ihnen vor die Nase setzt. So sind Menschen nunmal.  Diese Diskussionen sind einfach sinnlos.


 Normalerweise wärs mir auch egal, wenn diese Scheißegalstimmung von denen nicht dafür sorgen würde, dass beim Publisher die Botschaft ankommt, dass die Leute das mit sich machen lassen.
 Ich hab mir NfS Shift aus der Videothek ausgeliehen und konnte es nicht installieren, weil irgendein Kopierschutztreiber dazwischenfunkt. Ich musste das Spiel auf einem uralten Rechner installieren und dann den Ordner auf meinen neuen Rechner schieben. Wenn so die Zukunft von Computerspielen aussieht, dann habe ich da nicht mehr viel mit zu tun.
 Schade, dass man ein Hobby so aufgeben muss.
 Wenn die Publisher mein Geld nicht wollen und mir dies mit aller Gewalt kundtun, ja, was soll ich machen


----------



## Marcore (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

OMG KEINE DEDICATED SERVER
nice
die programmierer sollten mal bei codemasters anrufen wie toll sich im mom ofp2 ohne server spielen laesst
wollte das spiel kaufen
nun nicht mehr


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bora schrieb:


> Warum Steam meiner Meinung nach eine
> Mogelpackung ist?
> 
> - Digital only Versionen viel zu teuer (müssten
> ...


 dann kaufts nicht, niemand zwingt euch dazu  

 ich kauf gern über steam, und ich kauf mir nur spiele die ich auch behalten will, und mein Steamaccount ist english, weil deutsche sync in 90% der fälle sucked  

 Und es geht nicht um irgendwelche kosten von DvDs oder hüllen, das teure ist die entwicklung, also wieso 30% billiger anbieten   

 ich mag diese digitalen versionen, weil ich gern mal ne dvd verschlampe oder so, und wie bei GTA4 hab ich ewigkeiten wieder danach gesucht zum neu installieren, also auf steam mach ich da rechtsklick-->install und die sache ist gegessen

 und das argument wenn steam pleite geht ......

 meine fresse bis dahin bin ich 80 oder so, und spiele sind da meine wenigste sorge .... man man man

 und wegen den mod servern ...., wer braucht die schon 80% der MP-Mods sind eh immer dreck, ich kenn nur 2-3 die besser sind als das original


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> dann kaufts nicht, niemand zwingt euch dazu


 Tu ich ja auch nich 


> Und es geht nicht um irgendwelche kosten von DvDs oder hüllen, das teure ist die entwicklung, also wieso 30% billiger anbieten


 Joa, was kommt bei DVD wohl dazu?
 DVD Herstellung, Verpackungsherstellung, Rumkarren der Spiele bis zum Laden, Lagerkosten, Margen der Läden, die wollen ja auch was gewinnen.
 Alles das fällt bei Downloads weg, komischerweise kosten die Spiele bei Steam das Gleiche wie im Laden.
 Manmanman... wie merkbefreit bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Bohne1989 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bora schrieb:


> Warum Steam meiner Meinung nach eine
> Mogelpackung ist?
> 
> - Digital only Versionen viel zu teuer (müssten
> mindestens 30% billiger sein als im Laden).


 Hmm du kannst es dir ja noch immer in laden kaufen.
 Und günstiger naja die müssen immer soviel Serverkapazitäten haben das es sich alle laden können und das ist sicherlich auch nicht gerade Kostengünstig. Da ist es sicherlich günstiger Verpackung und Transport zu bezahlen.


 - Sprachabhängigkeit vom Account (Englische 
 Originalversionen nur über separaten Account 
 kaufbar).

 Hä das muss ich nciht verstehen, also man kann bei jeden Spiel seperat die Sprache einstellen und auch Ausländische keys aktivieren.

 - Spielbarkeit nur in Abhängigkeit des Portals, 
 kein Weiterverkauf möglich ohne Log-In Daten.

 Das ist einer der wenigen Sachen die mich an Steam stören.


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> CRIM50N schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dann kaufts nicht, niemand zwingt euch dazu
> ...


 lassen wir das mit merkbefreit mal so stehen

 meinst du steam muss seine  server nicht ohne probleme 24/7 laufen lassen, und brauchen die keine gewinnspannen ? müssen die nicht auch für ihre server zahlen, für den strom, wartung, lagerhallen, serverkühlung, etc....

 natürlich was wegfällt ist: Produktion, rumkarren, und großteils die lagerung, ausserdem verkaufen sie ja fast weltweit, allerdings bieten sie mir an das spiel auf JEDEM rechner zu installieren wo ich mag, und so oft ich will, einzige bedingung ist mein Accout, wenn ich meine DVD verschlampe ist ende gelände, und deshalb ziehe ich persönlich steam vor


----------



## Mario27 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

CRIM5ON:
 Du bist der perfekte Konsument. Stellst keine Fragen, bist zufrieden mit dem was dir der Hersteller zur Verfügung stellt, kritisierst nicht, stellst dich hinter den Hersteller um ihn zu verteidigen.
 Jeder hier weiß, dass das nichts mit Zwang zutun hat. Deshalb ist es umso trauriger, dass viele Leute sich freiwillig auf sowas einlassen.

 Es ist immer nett wenn man sieht, wie konsumgeschädigt einige Menschen sind.
 Der Kunde ist nicht der König, er ist der Hofnarr.

 Gruß, Mario


----------



## Jucy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich kaufe mir nie wieder ein spiel was mit steam zu tun hat, bin jetzt 2mal übelst auf die fresse geflogen mit steam. 
 mit diesem mist möchte ich nix mehr zu tun haben!!!


----------



## CracktoLife (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> CRIM50N schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dann kaufts nicht, niemand zwingt euch dazu
> ...


 Schonmal daran gedacht, dass die server, die die uploads bereitstellen, auch geld kosten?


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Mario27 schrieb:


> CRIM5ON:
> Du bist der perfekte Konsument. Stellst keine Fragen, bist zufrieden mit dem was dir der Hersteller zur Verfügung stellt, kritisierst nicht, stellst dich hinter den Hersteller um ihn zu verteidigen.
> Jeder hier weiß, dass das nichts mit Zwang zutun hat. Deshalb ist es umso trauriger, dass viele Leute sich freiwillig auf sowas einlassen.
> 
> ...


  hahaha, selten so gelacht, du bringst nicht ein einziges Argument

  ich sage nur das ich steam vorziehe, aus meinen genannten gründen, und das mich Mods für MP nicht im geringsten interessieren, und JA ich verteidige den hersteller, ich wage sogar zu sagen, aus meinen Gründen ziehe ich ihn vor

  MW2 wird echt fett, und ich freu mich voll drauf, wenn ihrs nicht spielen wollt bitte gerne, ich werds tun 

 und @ Jucy

 wie kann man bei steam auf die fresse fallen ?

 wenn dir die spiele nicht taugen oder wie ? da kann steam doch nix für, bitte erklär mal wie du das meinst ....


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > CRIM50N schrieb:
> ...


   Natürlich hab ich auch an die Server gedacht, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Kosten für ein Rechenzentrum auch nur ansatzweise von der Logistik über die ganze Welt aufgewogen werden können.
 Und wenn du nicht ordentlich zu deinen Sachen bist, da will ich nicht drunter leiden...
 Spiele auf CD kannst du auch auf JEDEM Rechner installieren und so oft du willst...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Joa, was kommt bei DVD wohl dazu?
> DVD Herstellung, Verpackungsherstellung, Rumkarren der Spiele bis zum Laden, Lagerkosten, Margen der Läden, die wollen ja auch was gewinnen.
> Alles das fällt bei Downloads weg, komischerweise kosten die Spiele bei Steam das Gleiche wie im Laden.
> Manmanman... wie merkbefreit bist du eigentlich?


 Wenn die Download-Versionen der Spiele um einiges billiger werden, sagen wir anstatt 50 Ocken zum Release nur für 30 Euro über die digitale Ladentheke wandern würden, würde vermutlich der Verkauf von Games im Einzelhandel stark einbrechen, da die Leute vermehrt auf die billigere Download-Version setzen würden - wäre zumindest ein Argument.


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> CRIM50N schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich hab ich auch an die Server gedacht, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Kosten für ein Rechenzentrum auch nur ansatzweise von der Logistik über die ganze Welt aufgewogen werden können.
> ...


  wieso nicht ordentlich, es kann immer mal passieren das man ne DVD bei nem kumpel vergisst oder so, in  ein paar jahren kann man mal was verlieren, weißt du ....

  und natürlich ist die logistik teurer, aber steam kann ich auch ohne DVD oder sonstiges installieren, einzige bedingung ist I-net

  außerdem dank so manchem kopierschutz kann man eben NICHT alle spiele auf allen rechner installieren
  geschweige denn so oft man will

  aber das sind eben die vor/nachteile davon, entweder man siehts als chance und nimmts an oder eben nicht, ih hab bis jetzt keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht kann ich sagen ..... 

 edit: Verflucht seist du zitatfunktion 

 das ist alles von ferrari2k ^^


----------



## Pope (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Es entwickelt sich mal wieder so wie immer. Es gibt die Parteien der STEAM-Befürworter und der STEAM-Gegner, die vergeblich versuchen, sich gegenseitig zu überzeugen. Mir bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass die DRM-Entwicklung die gleiche nehmen wird, wie in der Musikindustrie. Bis dahin spiele ich nicht oder nur die nicht verseuchten Titel und kaufe mir wieder vermehrt Musik-CDs.
 Die Hemmschwelle, nicht einfach in das Lager der Raubkopierer zu wechseln sinkt bei mir aber mit jeder Meldung über DRM. Denn die Spiele, die ich ohne DRM gern gekauft hätte, kann ich schon nicht mehr zählen. Für die meisten Hersteller bin ich momentan als Käufer von Spielen verloren. Und wenn man bei nahezu allen neuen Spielen DRM hinnnehmen soll, fällt die Anmeldung bei einem File-Hoster nicht mehr schwer. Als Kopierschutz, so wie es die Hersteller uns stets Glauben machen wollen, taugt DRM nämlich gar nichts.
 Ich bin ausdrücklich gegen Raubkopien und will auch mein Geld haben, wenn ich etwas leiste. Aber ich lasse mich nicht von den Herstellern entrechten. Das es viele Unwissende und Gleichgültige gibt, die DRM unkritisch sehen, stimmt mich umso trauriger.


----------



## N-o-x (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> wenn ich meine DVD verschlampe ist ende gelände, und deshalb ziehe ich persönlich steam vor


  In was für Messie Buden lebt ihr eigentlich? 

  Ich spiele jetzt seit 20 Jahren und hab noch nie 'nen Datenträger verschlampt. Früher wenn eine der 4 Monkey Island Disketten (Disketten waren wirklich empfindlich) einfach mal so unlesbar wurden, hätte ich so eine kostenlose Nachbestellmöglichkeit begrüßt, aber heutzutage finde ich das Argument einfach nur lächerlich.

  @Call of Duty
  Find ich geil diese Politik. 60 Euro UVP, keine Mods, Plattformbindung... und es wird sich wieder weit über eine Mio. mal nur für den PC verkaufen. Über sowas rege ich mich schon lange nichtmehr auf. *You get what you pay for!* mal anders.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> Mario27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > CRIM5ON:
> ...


 Steam ist eine unheimlich träge, behäbige Plattform deren Server einfach viel zu oft überlastet sind.
 Zu manchen Zeiten kann ich da nicht mal ein Spiel starten, weil ständig die Meldung kommt, die Server seien überlastet. Noch schlimmer ist's wenn ein Spiel der Marke Empire Total War erscheint und das dort andere aktivieren müssen oder ein großes Update zu einem Spiel kommt, dann geht teilweise bei Steam überhaupt nichts mehr. Da verliert man einfach irgendwann die Lust, deswegen spiel ich z.B. auch kein Left 4 dead mehr, obwohl ich das Spiel eigentlich recht gut finde.
 Vor allem wenn jemand keine superschnelle Internetleitung hat, dann ist sowas wie Steam einfach nur eine riesige Belastung und Frust pur.

 Und du schreibst, dass wenn du eine CD verlierst, ein Spiel nicht mehr geht. Das ist aber nur ein Spiel, aber wenn Du jetzt hunderte über Steam laufen hättest und die Plattform würde es irgendwann nicht mehr geben. Was ist dann schlimmer? Dann verlier ich lieber ab und an eine CD als irgendwann meine ganze Sammlung.


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

sry 4 spam aber meine zitatfunktion/firefox spinnt grad, der post in der oberen blase ist von mir, verflucht seist du firefox/zitatfunktion ...  

 und @ Shadow _man ich hatte bis jetzt nur einmal probleme mit steam das ich nicht starten konnte, und ich hab L4D Empire Total war kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ichs nicht hab

 das problem war beim release von HL2 was einfach n ausnahme fall was ...

 und das argument steam gibts bald nicht mehr lass ich einfach mal nicht zählen, da das die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht der fall sein wird, und wer spielt dann noch MW2 weil das ja eh so nen schlechten und ganz bösen MP hat 

 und bis in 10 Jahre spiel ich warsch eh nicht mehr von daher ....


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> wieso nicht ordentlich, es kann immer mal passieren das man ne DVD bei nem kumpel vergisst oder so, in  ein paar jahren kann man mal was verlieren, weißt du ....


 Ja sag ich doch, wenn du nicht auf deine Sachen aufpassen kannst...
 Und solche Kumpels, die einem vergessene Sachen nicht zurückgeben, habe ich auch nicht...



> außerdem dank so manchem kopierschutz kann man eben NICHT alle spiele auf allen rechner installieren
> geschweige denn so oft man will


 
 Aha? Da bin ich aber mal auf Beispiele gespannt. Mir fallen solche Probleme nur bei Spielen mit Aktivierung ein 
 Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich ein Spiel nicht unbegrenzt installieren könnte oder ich es nicht auf anderen Rechnern installieren kann.


----------



## ephimetheus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich sags mal so, ich bin hundertprozentig niemand, der einfach so, einfach irgendwas kauft, und "konsumbereit" ist. 
 Aber es ist einfach ein Fakt, dass es Leute gibt, die die expliziten VORTEILE von Steam sehen, und kein PROBLEM mit angeblichen Nachteilen haben. Vertrauen und Naivität hin oder her.

 - Steam ist de-facto kein Root-kit, kann bei Bedarf laufen muss nicht durch laufen.
 - Steam hat einen Offline Modus
 - Preise von Titeln auf Steam kommen vom HERSTELLER, nicht von Steam
 - Automatische Patches kann man ausschalten
 - Steam ist kein klassisches DRM, du merkst nicht dass du Steam benutzt, Steam ruft keine Inkompatiblitäten hervor.
 - Steam "DRM" ist lange nicht so einfach zu umgehen wie irgendein SecuRom, zumindest nicht im MP, da Steamworks direkt im Spiel steckt und den kompletten Multiplayerpart absichert.

 Was an dieser Meldung das wahre Problem ist, dass IW auf irgendein hasueigenes Multiplayersystem setzt, anstatt einfach Steam zu benutzen, es gibt nichts besseres als die Steamfriends Funktion. Mit der könnte man sogar die fehlenden Deds ausgleichen, eine Steamgruppe für den Clan und alle können PROBLEMLOS wie gewohnt im gleichen Spiel sein.

 Das VAC nichts bringen soll, ist mir neu, ich hab bei TF2 bis jetzt nur äußerst selten mal einen Cheater rumlaufen sehen, wie das bei CSS ist weiß ich nicht.

 PS: Ich bin immernoch nicht naiv und kaufe alles was ich vorgesetzt bekomme. Danke!


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> CRIM50N schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wieso nicht ordentlich, es kann immer mal passieren das man ne DVD bei nem kumpel vergisst oder so, in  ein paar jahren kann man mal was verlieren, weißt du ....
> ...


 zu 1. danke aber ich bin NICHT schlampig und auch nicht minderbemittelt wie du nun schon des öfteren geschrieben hast, und ein beispiel ist ich war in Osnabrück auf einer privaten lan von nem kumpel ausm internet, und hab da (wegen zug und verschlafen) mein GTA4 liegen lassen, und er ist anscheinend zu faul zur post zu gehen und schickts mir nicht -.-'

 zu 2. google einfach mal nach probleme mit kopierschutz, ich hatte nur bei Spore welche, aber da gibts ca 2.000.000 beispiele, das fällt mit steam alles weg .....


----------



## ferrari2k (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> zu 1. danke aber ich bin NICHT schlampig und auch nicht minderbemittelt wie du nun schon des öfteren geschrieben hast, und ein beispiel ist ich war in Osnabrück auf einer privaten lan von nem kumpel ausm internet, und hab da (wegen zug und verschlafen) mein GTA4 liegen lassen, und er ist anscheinend zu faul zur post zu gehen und schickts mir nicht -.-'


 Ja sorry, aber das ist jetzt genau weswegen ein Grund für Steam? Das ist ein Grund, deinem Kumpel auf die Zwölf zu geben, aber mehr nicht 


> zu 2. google einfach mal nach probleme mit kopierschutz, ich hatte nur bei Spore welche, aber da gibts ca 2.000.000 beispiele, das fällt mit steam alles weg .....


 Spore war aber auch tierisch DRM verseucht.
 Und ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit Spielen die trotz Original CD der Meinung waren, dies nicht erkennen zu müssen.
 Das wäre vielleicht ein Argument für Steam, wenn der Disc Check wegfällt, aber trotzdem werde ich mir keine Spiele über Steam holen.
 Was ich meinte war eher, dass es bei Spielen ohne Onlineaktivierung oder sonstiges DRM Gelumpe möglich ist, diese auf jedem Rechner zu installieren und das so oft du willst.
 Ob das von den Lizenzbestimmungen abgedeckt ist, will ich hier mal nicht diskutieren, das ist ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## ThePestilence (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich stecke im Thema Steam nicht so tief drin, habe mal Hl2 Deathmatch, CS und Empire:TW per Steam gespielt und nutze ab und an noch meine Americas Army 3 Account und finde das System nicht soo schlecht, auch von evtl. vorhandener Spyware gehe ich hier einfach mal nicht aus.
  Einzig und allein das Patchsystem finde ich zu den Stoß- und Drangzeiten relativ ärgerlich, andererseits wiederum sind zu den Zeiten, in denen Patches veröffentlcht werden, jene eh schwer zu bekommen, egal bei welchem Host.

  Was mir bei der Geschichte übel aufstößt sind
  1. Fehlender Clansupport
  2. Fehlender Modsupport
  3. Fehlende Dedi-Server
  4. Zwang zum DLC-Kauf (worauf die Publisher mM nach am ehesten spekulieren und nen neuen Geldhahn gefunden haben - wenn ich mir parallel dazu die (Mehr-)Einnahmen von CoD:WW durch ein paar lächeliche, neue Maps zu Gemüte führe, von denen bekanntlich einige auch schon im ursprünglichem Code vorhanden und eigens für die DLC´s wieder entfernt wurden...

  Naja, wir haben´s in der Hand, meine Vorbestellung ist bis zu einer Stellungnahme der Entwickler storniert, ebenso die meiner Bekannten und Clanmitspieler.
  Ob ich zugreife hängt danach einzig und allein von der weiteren Entwicklung des Spiels ab.

  ABER
  Parallel dazu würde ich gern auf einen Artikel der Kollegen von BF-News (Ja, BFC2 IST ein direkter Konkurrent für CoD:MW2, ob das die Community gerne liest oder nicht) eingehen.
  In diesem Artikel geht Game Designer Alan Kertz auf die aktuelle Debatte ein und erwähnt nocheinmal, daß es sowohl für BF43, als auch BFC2 Matchmaking, als auch Dedi-Files geben wird.

  Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug:


> Nun wurde uns ja schon von offizieller Seite bestätigt und das nicht
> nur einmal, dass wir vollständige PC-Versionen für die kommenden
> BF-Titel 1943 und BC2 erwarten können. Seit der GamesCom im August
> wissen wir auch, dass es einen Server-Browser und 32 Spieler für BC2
> ...


  Das halte ich persönlich für den richtigen Weg und damit wird auch der seit Jahren treuen Community gedankt.


  Mfg,
  Pest


----------



## Gomorra10 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Darüber hinaus, wird des öfteren abends das System gewartet, wodurch man nicht spielen kann (ca. 23 Uhr). Und auch der hochgelobte "Offline" Modus funktioniert bei ETW z.B. überhaupt nicht.

Ehrlich gesagt, fand ich es schon dreist, den Preis zu erhöhen, aber das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.

BTW eine Steamfreie Version wird es so oder so geben^^

CoD R.I.P


----------



## Boesor (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> @ferrari2k:
> 
> Egal wie viel Mühe du dir gibst - du wirst diese Steam-Verfechter *niemals* von deinem Standpunkt überzeugen können! Ich habe das schon längst aufgegeben. Manche Leute schlucken halt einfach alles, was man ihnen vor die Nase setzt. So sind Menschen nunmal.  Diese Diskussionen sind einfach sinnlos.


 Es würde schon helfen wenn sich keine Seite in dieser Diskussion im Besitz der einzigen Wahrheit wähnen würde.
 Es hilft ebenfalls kein Stück, der anderen Seite ständig Unwissenheit, Angepasstheit usw. zu unterstellen.

 Jeder hat die für ihn zutreffenden Argumente Steam zu nutzen oder es eben zu lassen.


----------



## Crusader91 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Erst die Preiserhöhung und jetzt Steam - Diese Bodenlose Frechheit darf nicht unterstützt werden! Ich wünsche dem Publisher unterirdische Verkaufszahlen !!!
Wenn's dann in ein paar Jahren auf der Pyramide (Steamfrei für 10 Öcken) gammelt, denke ich über einen Kauf nach - bisher ist das Spiel für mich gestorben !


----------



## CRIM50N (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Alf1507 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ferrari2k:
> ...


 
 stimme dir zu 100% zu


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

jetzt bin ich nach dieser News aber wirklich mal platt

 das bedeutet eigentlich nichts anderes als das AUS für dieses Spiel im Multiplayer. Zumindest was Ligen und Clanwars betrifft. Traurig


----------



## alep (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich mag das zwar auch nicht, was Activision da macht aber das war bei GTA 4 genau gleich und ich hatte trotzdem eine Menge Spass


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

GTA war aber auch niemals ein Spiel, welches zu 70 % vom Multiplayer lebte


----------



## Morathi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich zitier mich einfach mal selber ausm anderen Fred:

 Wenn ich hier von Leuten hör, dass die sich das Spiel echt kaufen wollen, bekomm ich wirklich das kotzen.
  Es bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, ein Spiel zu kaufen, dass 

  1. überteuert ist,
  2. keine Dedicated Server bietet,
  3. in der CE-Edition beschnitten ist,
  4. auf Steam angewiesen ist (kleinstes Manko, damit könnt ich leben),


 aber ich finds einfach nur zum kotzen und an dieser Stelle ein dickes
 "fuck you" an Activision/Infinity Wards ...das ist die größte
 Abzocke, die mir jemals untergekommen ist und ich finde es ehrlich
 gesagt direkt beleidigend, dass der mündige Kunde (ich) für dermaßen
 dumm verkauft wird. Das einzige, was mich nochmehr ärgert ist, dass
 viele anscheinend genau so dämlich sind, das mitzumachen. Traurige
 Welt... 

 Zitat Ende


----------



## HardlineAMD (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ihr armen ProGAMER...... wenn man sowas zu euch überhaupt sagen darf.   

 Jeder Zweite der hier rumnörgelt holt es sich sowieso und wird vom Spiel begeistert sein.
 Diese ganze STEAM-Antipathie ist wieder einmal typisch für das kleinkarierte und über jeden Furz nörgelnde "deutsche" Volk.   

 10.11. und ich hab endlich wieder mal ein Spiel, was wie MW1 vor allem durch den genialen SP überzeugt.


----------



## MIFger (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also wenn jetzt viele ihren Kauf (bzw. Vorbestellung) zurückziehen, dann werden die Verkaufszahlen der PC Version drastisch sinken. Dadurch kann es natürlich sein, daß das nächste Cod dann überhaupt nicht mehr für den PC kommen wird und nur noch für die Konsolen. Darüber sollte man vllt auch ma nachdenken. Also ich warte jetzt erstmal ab was noch passieren wird....


----------



## alter-JuNge (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

da ist der beweis dass das Spielen business geworden ist wie bei der Musik : haubtsachen ein Top Titel rausbringen schnell geld verdienen, auf die community scheissen und den nechsten teil auf dem markt schmeissen schade eigendlich hätte mich auf MW2 sehr gefreut


----------



## Sam28 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich stehe Steam grundsätzlich freundlich gegenüber, das liegt an den Vorteilen.
 Allerdings würde ich kaum ein neues Spiel über Steam kaufen, die sind da teilweise noch teurer als im Handel.
 Besonders wenn Steam Vorraussetzung ist für ein teures Spiel wie MW2 kann man sich das überlegen, das wirkliche Risiko ist halt eine Abschaltung von Steam und Probleme beim Offline Spielen.
 Für jemand der praktisch immer Internet hat ist dann die Abschaltung von Steam noch so ein Faktor, ist eine Frage des Glaubens, ich nehme nicht an das Valve Pleite macht, wenn sie nicht irgend eine große Dummheit machen, immerhin haben sie einen sehr guten Ruf. 
 Und selbst wenn Valve pleite geht, muss das nicht das Ende für Steam sein, Steam ist derzeit die größte Download Plattform, dieser Vorsprung wird nicht leicht eingeholt und daher nehme ich an das Steam dann sicher weiter betrieben wird und der neue Besitzer wird sicherlich seinen Ruf wahren wollen und deshalb nicht die ganzen Spiele abschalten wollen.
 Allerdings fragt man sich doch, wenn sich mal ein Spiele Publischer mit Steam verkracht, können denn dann Spiele die gekauft wurden gesperrt werden? In den AGB hört sich das tatsächlich so an.
 Deswegen benutze ich Steam hauptsächlich für Schnäppchen die es nur über Steam gibt oder für Spiele die nur über Steam gehen, aber nicht zu teuer sind.
 Kann einen aber auch mal reinlegen, kaufe mir die 1701 A.D. Goldedition, denke mir, Anno 1701, na klar, Haken ist nur, es gibt über Steam nur die englische Version. Lästig.
 Automatische Updates sind toll, aber es sind praktisch auch Zwangsupdates, da man sonst nicht spielen darf. Hatte aber noch keine Probleme damit.
 Das mit den Downloaden und bei Steam anmelden ist nur so lange toll, solange es auch alles gut geht, wenn da schon mal Patchrelease, der größer war von einem beliebten Spiel miterlebt hat, der weiss das nicht alles toll ist.
 Ich würde auch schon jetzt wetten abschliessen das es bei der MW2 freischaltung auf den Steamservern es so einige Probleme geben wird.
 Steam ist eine Sache bei der man geteilter Meinung sein kann, man muss das Risiko und die Vorteile für sich selbst abwägen.


----------



## STF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> STF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren, was der Grund für deine Steam "Problematik" ist.
> ...


   Ok, danke für die Antwort. Kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen.
    Wie geschrieben, ich habe jetzt auch schon länger nicht mehr meinen Steam-Account bemüht o. das Programm gestartet. Liegt einfach daran dass ich die Spiele auch auf der Konsole habe und dort in letzter Zeit öfters zocke als auf dem Rechner. 
    Bereut habe meinen Kauf von HL2 für den PC nicht. 
    War glaube ich auch nur HL2 was ich gekauft habe & HL1 mal vom Wühltisch. 
    Dumm komme ich mir deshalb nicht vor. Ein paar Mods (Garrys Mod, etc...)habe ich noch per Steam geladen.
    Das hat mich aber alles nichts weiter gekostet. 
    Ja und ich muss zugeben das ich mich damals auch dem Hype von HL2 hingegeben habe. 
    Aber Einbußen hatte ich dadurch keine.
    Naja, die Sache reflektiert halt jeder etwas anders.


   MW2 werde ich erst mal für die Box ausleihen und bei gefallen irgendwann mal zu einem (für mich) moderaten Preis kaufen, z.B. gebraucht. 

   Klar, für Ligen, Clans u. die Community etc. ist die Vorgehensweise mit den Dedi-Servern, der Steam-Bindung u. den Mods alles andere als toll.
   Mal sehen was da noch so passiert.


----------



## Dr-Colossus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wie muss ich mir dass vorstellen mit dem Matchmaking ? d.h. ich kann jetzt nicht mehr sagen" so leute wo spielen wir heute abend" weil der eine evtl schon Rang XY hat aber der andere erst angefangen hat ? Heisst das man wird automatishc in versch. Spiele gesteckt. 
Ist dann die einzige möglichkeit miteinander zu spielen eigene Spiele aufzumachen ? Is ja wohl nicht wahr....
Dass mit Steam ist auchn Knüller...ne danke..
Und von wegen fehlende Coop Kampagne...evtl sind die Spezialmissionen als Coop doch besser...naja.. ich werd die Tests abwarten,...

Schade....OperatioN Flashpoint 2 is nix geworden...jetzt dieses Debakel...warum müssen die Entwickler kurz bevor sie es geschaft haben ein gutes Spiel abzuliefern, noch mit irgendwelchen Scheisse-fürze kommen ?


----------



## Calyptratus (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



alter-JuNge schrieb:


> da ist der beweis dass das Spielen business geworden ist wie bei der Musik : haubtsachen ein Top Titel rausbringen schnell geld verdienen, auf die community scheissen und den nechsten teil auf dem markt schmeissen schade eigendlich hätte mich auf MW2 sehr gefreut


 Hm... das ist doch eigentlich nichts wirklich Neues - oder doch?
 Man sollte da aber unterscheiden zwischen Spieleentwickler und Spielepublisher. Letzterem gehts in der Regel nur ums Geld, die Entwickler werden in den meisten Fällen schon mit ihrerm Herz am Spiel hängen. Und das Sagen hat nunmal der Geldgeber: Willkommen in der "freien" Marktwirtschaft. 
 Das ist in der Musik (Plattenfirma) und beim Film (Hollywood) nicht anders. Deshalb kommt in allen Bereichen fast nur noch mittelmäßiges Zeug auf den Markt, das solange glattgebügelt wurde bis es der breiten Masse gefällt.
 Wirklich sehr kreative und aussergewöhnliche Spiele wie zb. Beyond Good and Evil oder Psychonauts kauft dann ja auch kaum jemand. Sorry aber Modern Warfare ist für mich schon ganz klar Mainstream, wenn auch auf sehr hohem Niveau. Ein Top-Produkt das jetzt gnadenlos vermarktet wird.


----------



## elvIs-8 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Für alle, die kanpp 60EUR (bei Amazon) zu teuer finden. Dem kann ich nur die Vorbestellung bei einem günstigen Händler empfehlen.

_Edith: Allzu häufige Werbung entfernt_


----------



## Calyptratus (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ephimetheus schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, ich bin hundertprozentig niemand, der einfach so, einfach irgendwas kauft, und "konsumbereit" ist.
> Aber es ist einfach ein Fakt, dass es Leute gibt, die die expliziten VORTEILE von Steam sehen, und kein PROBLEM mit angeblichen Nachteilen haben. Vertrauen und Naivität hin oder her.
> 
> - Steam ist de-facto kein Root-kit, kann bei Bedarf laufen muss nicht durch laufen.
> ...


 Zu dem Thema "Automatische Patches kann man abschalten": das ist für mich leider trotzdem eine der grössten Nachteile bei Steam, ich kann nämlich nicht mehr zu einer alten (gepatchten) Version zurück wenn ich mit dem neuesten Patch Probleme habe.  Ich kann mich noch an eine Mod für Far Cry erinnern die nur mit der 1.3x Version lief, aber nicht mit der Finalen Version (1.4). Mit Steam hätte ich da Pech gehabt.
 Ausserdem ist es ein Fakt, dass ich, wenn Steam mal ausfällt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), meine Steamgebundenen Spiele nur noch als Bierdeckel verwenden kann. Far Cry kann ich solange und sooft installieren wie es mit einem aktuellen PC/ Betriebssystem noch kompatibel ist. 
 Der einzige Unterschied zu anderen DRM-Versionen liegt für mich darin, dass ich keine Beschränkung in der Anzahl der Installationen habe. Das wars aber auch schon.  (Beziehe mich jetzt nicht auf Mutiplayer)


----------



## Boesor (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Calyptratus schrieb:


> Das ist in der Musik (Plattenfirma) und beim Film (Hollywood) nicht anders. Deshalb kommt in allen Bereichen fast nur noch mittelmäßiges Zeug auf den Markt, das solange glattgebügelt wurde bis es der breiten Masse gefällt.


 Nur kurz off topic.
 Aber das was du da sagst stimmt so einfach nicht.
 Gerade im bereich Musik und Filmen gibts eine riesen große Auswahl, vom Independent film bis zum Hollywood Blockbuster und vom DSDS Gewinner bis zu echten Geheimtipps.


----------



## STF (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Alf1507 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ferrari2k:
> ...


 Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!


----------



## DrHasenbein (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Ihr armen ProGAMER...... wenn man sowas zu euch überhaupt sagen darf.
> 
> Jeder Zweite der hier rumnörgelt holt es sich sowieso und wird vom Spiel begeistert sein.
> Diese ganze STEAM-Antipathie ist wieder einmal typisch für das kleinkarierte und über jeden Furz nörgelnde "deutsche" Volk.
> ...


  und wieviele Stunden waren das zum Vollpreis damals gleich nochmal? 

  armer Casual .. wenn man das überhaupt zu dir sagen darf


----------



## hagren (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Für mich ist der Grund ein ganz einfacher: Ich möchte kein externes Programm starten, um meine Spiele zu spielen, und habe keine Lust, mir außer den Ladezeiten des eigentlichen Spiels noch steam's wahnsinnig lange Initiierungsphase anzutun. Es hat sicher auch seine Vorteile, trotzdem fühle ich mich besser, wenn ich mein erworbenes Spiel komplett auf einer DVD besitze und ohne Hilfsprogramme ausführen kann.


----------



## krx (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe gedacht, dass Call of Duty die einzige Serie ist, die noch nicht zerstört wurde. Bis jetzt.

Zuerst zur Steam-Pflicht:
Wieso setzen die Entwickler auf eine völlig unausgereifte Online-Spiele-Plattform ?
Offline-Modus funktioniert nur wenn er Lust hat,
Mods & gekaufte Spiele laufen nicht (z.B. läuft mein FarCry von DVD ohne Steam perfekt, mit Steam muss ich jedes Mal wieder den Key neu eingeben und das Spiel startet trotzdem nicht). Der Steam-Support liest nicht, was man ihnen schreibt, gibt nur Standard-Lösungsvorschläge, auch wenn man extra darauf hingewiesen hat, dass man diese bereits ausprobiert hat. jetzt stehe ich alleine mit meinem Problem da und kann nichts machen.

Zweitens: Keine Dedizierten Server & Mods?
Die Entwickler sollen sich nicht wundern, wenn nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten keiner mehr Lust hat zu spielen. Die Freiheit einen Server so einrichten zu können, wie man ihn haben will, ist für mich ein Teil, auf den ich nie verzichten könnte. 

FAZIT: Steam, Keine Ded. Server, keine Modding Tools --> KEIN KAUF!!!


----------



## Alf1507 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



hagren schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Grund ein ganz einfacher: Ich möchte kein externes Programm starten, um meine Spiele zu spielen, und habe keine Lust, mir außer den Ladezeiten des eigentlichen Spiels noch steam's wahnsinnig lange Initiierungsphase anzutun. Es hat sicher auch seine Vorteile, trotzdem fühle ich mich besser, wenn ich mein erworbenes Spiel komplett auf einer DVD besitze und ohne Hilfsprogramme ausführen kann.


   Da stimme ich dir absolut zu!


----------



## Brotkruemel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



hagren schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Grund ein ganz einfacher: Ich möchte kein externes Programm starten, um meine Spiele zu spielen, und habe keine Lust, mir außer den Ladezeiten des eigentlichen Spiels noch steam's wahnsinnig lange Initiierungsphase anzutun. Es hat sicher auch seine Vorteile, trotzdem fühle ich mich besser, wenn ich mein erworbenes Spiel komplett auf einer DVD besitze und ohne Hilfsprogramme ausführen kann.


  Und genau das bekommst du heute kaum noch. Entweder beendest du dein PC-Hobby und wechselt zu den Konsolen oder begnügst dich mit den wenigen aber dennoch vorhandenen Alternativen und guckst dich in der Indiebranche um. Oder aber du benutzt einfach Steam und lässt es mit Windows starten (10 MB RAM wirst du frei haben, oder?). Dann musst du dich um gar nix kümmern und kannst deine ganzen Spiele immer zocken. Was bei der ganzen Diskussion zwischen beiden verfeindeten Streitgruppen leider immer ein wenig untergeht ist das Verständnis für die andere Seite. Man sollte wirklich aufhören zu pauschalisieren und mit den immergleichen Argumentationsphrasen um sich zu schmeißen.

  Vielen glaube ich auf's Wort, dass sie mit Steam lange und öfters Probleme hatten, dass es ihnen zu umständlich ist, dass sie nicht an ein externes Programm gebunden sein wollen oder dass die Aktivierungsphase bzw. ein Download ewig gedauert hat. Die andere Seite sollte jeddoch auch einsehen, dass Millionen von Steamnutzern eben kaum oder gar nicht mit solchen Problemen zu kämpfen haben. Ich kann jetzt wirklich nur für mich sprechen: Seitdem ich Steam 2003 bei mir installiert habe gehört es standardmäßig auf mein Windowssystem und läuft auf die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund. Es belastet mich dabei psychisch auch nicht, von daher kann ich damit gut leben. Leute die behaupten Steam hätte so gut wie keine Vorteile kann ich dagegen nicht ernst nehmen, da dafür in meinen Augen jegliche Argumentationsgrundlage fehlt. Selbstverständlich hat Steam Nachteile, aber man sollte auch die Vorteile nicht einfach außer Acht lassen.

   In den bisherigen sechs Jahren mit Steam hatte ich in der Anfangsphase natürlich wie viele Aktivierungsprobleme, seitdem aber nie mehr. Ich kann vielleicht an den Händen abzählen wie oft der Steamservice bei mir nicht erreichbar war und ich deshalb für kurze Zeit kein Spiel starten konnte. Ich bin mit den Downloadgeschwindigkeiten insgesamt sehr zufrieden, allerdings habe ich auch das Glück eine sehr potente Internetleitung benutzen zu können. Das einzige Problem sind wirklich die Downloadphasen zum Release, da sah es in der Vergangenheit wirklich düster aus, was aber hoffentlich zukünftig durch die Auswahl der Download-Region etwas erträglicher wird.

   Ich stand dem Steamkonzept am Anfang auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber, habe dem System aber eine gerechte und faire Chance gegeben und es über einen langen Zeitraum getestet. Für mich persönlich ist es daher die momentan perfekteste und komfortabelste Form von jeglichen DRM, Kopierschutz- und Downloaddiensten. Steam ist dennoch beileibe nicht perfekt und das moniere ich auch gerne oft. Nichtsdestotrotz liegt die Wahrheit über Steam genau in der Mitte beider Lager hier im PCG-Forum, wobei man ganz eindeutig feststellen muss, dass die Steamantipathie hier in Deutschland im Vergleich zum Ausland (subjektiver Eindruck) schon sehr ausgeprägt ist. Für mich überwiegen trotz aller ärgerlichen Punkte die Vorteile und ich habe mich schon lange damit abgefunden, an ein zentrales System gebunden zu werden. 

  Der Punkt ist doch einfach folgender: Die fortschreitende Dominanz der Konsolen im Spielesektor hat den PC mit seiner Raubkopierlage in die Rolle hineingedrückt. Genauso wie das PSN oder Xbox Live musste einfach ein zentrales System als Gegenstück auf dem PC etabliert werden. Für mich gibt es ganz erhebliche Parallelen zwischen der Stärkung des PC-Sektors in der letzten Zeit und der gesteigerten Steamakzeptanz. Dass es dabei noch deutlich Luft nach oben gibt ist doch verständlich; bis heute gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele in der PC-Gamer Kunden zweiter Wahl sind. Aber einige Publisher haben die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und unterstützen scheinbar wieder vermehrt den PC. Das gilt nicht für alle, aber ein gewisser Trend ist doch ersichtlich.

  Für die Publisher gelten doch ganz einfache Regeln: Wie aufwändig ist es für mich mein Spiel in einer Spieleplattform zu integrieren? Mit welchen Kosten ist dies verbunden? Ist dieses System sicher und schützt aktiv gegen (First-Day) Raubkopien. Wie komfortabel ist das System für die Kunden und wie schwer ist es Kundensupport über diese Plattform infolge von Updates zu geben? Besteht die Möglichkeit des Anbietens von DLC? Erhöhen sich durch das Anbieten auf der Plattform die Umsatzzahlen und verringern sich dadurch die (potenziellen) "Verluste" durch das Verhindern des Gebrauchtmarkes? Ist es somit sinnvoller ein eigenes System (EA DM) auf den Markt zu bringen oder ein erfolgreich etabliertes mit einer großen Spielerzahl zu nutzen? Für mittlerweile alle großen Publisher ist Steam derzeit eine sehr willkommende Plattform um den PC-Markt bedienen zu können.

  PC-Gaming muss meiner Meinung nach in der Summe einfacher, komfortabler, sicherer, überschaubarer und somit zentraler werden um langfristig eine Zukunft im "Konkurrenzkampf" mit den Konsolen zu haben. Wären die alternativen Dienste nicht allesamt so erschreckend und furchtbar schwach (GFWL ftw!) hätte Steam heutzutage auch nicht diese Dominanz. Steam ist für mich also genauso Fluch wie auch Segen und dennoch die scheinbare Rettung des PC-Gamingsektors. Wer zurück in die früheren Zeiten mit zig unterschiedlichen Kopierschutzmechanismen will, die einem das komplette System zerschießen,  und unzähligen DRM- und Aktivierungsdiensten hat die Zeichen der Zeit einfach nicht erkannt. Wir werden heutzutage und in naher Zukunft keine PC-Spiele ohne Kundengängelung mehr bekommen, das haben wir PC-Gamer uns dank der Vergangenheit allerdings auch selbst zuzuschreiben. Ich wäre ja mittlerweile schon froh, wenn ich als PC-Gamer genauso ernst genommen werden würde wie die Xbox 360 & PS3-Spieler und nicht mit Sonderregelungen und kastrierten Versionen verärgert werden würde. Capcom ist da z.B. ein ganz lobenswertes Gegenbeispiel als Publisher, auch wenn die PC-Versionen deutlich später releast werden.

  In letzter Zeit kaufe ich auch vermehrt Spiele über Steam, sofern der Preis stimmt und gebe damit in der PC-Branche mehr Geld aus als vorher. Da mir die meisten Spiele aber über Steam immer noch zu teuer sind und ich mir lieber etwas Materielles ins Regal stelle kaufe ich zudem noch oft in England günstig meine Spiele. Für viele ist diese Steamsympathie einfach überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Aber ich bin schon so lange PC-Gamer durch und durch! Daher spielen diese ideologischen Grundsätze von manchen hier für mich einfach keine Rolle, solange mir das Spielen am PC noch Spaß macht. Ich verstehe durchaus die Kritik am Steamsystem, aber ganz ehrlich: Den Spaß am Spiel lass ich mir durch ein simples Accountsystem ganz sicher nicht nehmen. Am Ende zählt immer die Qualität des Spiels und nicht dessen Backgroundprogramme. Wer aufgrund von Steam auf Spiele verzichten will, dem rate ich ganz ehrlich den Wechsel auf die Konsole. Allerdings werden dort  dieselben Nutzungsprotokolle wie bei Steam auch angefertigt. Gläserne Gamer sind wir schon lange.

  Insofern hoffe ich noch auf eine faire und respektvolle Grundsatzdiskussion!

  PS: Sämtliche Meinungen und Äußerungen in diesem Post sind ganz eindeutig subjektiv und beruhen ausschließlich auf meinen Gedankenspielereien. Ich bitte dies vor möglichen bösartigen Angriffen zu bedenken. Danke.


----------



## harndrang (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach.

1. Ich mag Steam nicht
2. Ich mag es nicht von irgendeinem Publisher Heini bevormundet zu werden.
3. Wenn das Spiel nicht so ist wie ich das haben will, kaufe ich es einfach nicht.

50€ gespart ^^


----------



## Necrolan (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist für mich ein ganz klarer Grund, erstmal einen großen Bogen um dieses Spiel zu machen.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich Darkmessiah im Multiplayer spielen wollte mit meinen Kollegen.
Da ging nichts da die Server nicht errreichbar waren, dabei wollte ich nur das aktuelle update und den Multiplayer installieren. Somit wurde darraus leider nchts, nach dieser Entäuschung bin ich da mehr als vorsichtig. Und ich weiss wie es wieder am Erscheinungstag zu geht Server überlastet und ein geruckel wird es geben, da Valve es auch nicht mal für nötig hält die Serverkapazitäten zu erhöhen. Und dann kommt wieder die Ausrede : Mit solch einen Ansturm haben wir nicht gerechnet! (wft)
Ne danke, da warte ich lieber 3-4 Monate.


----------



## Tommykocher (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

habs abbestellt, zock dann lieber weiter cod 4+ 5 auf den servern wo ich will... ganz einfach...


----------



## JonnyBeGood (19. Oktober 2009)

*Steam hat auch Vorteile*



Brotkruemel schrieb:


> hagren schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich ist der Grund ein ganz einfacher: .............
> ...


 Ein ausführlicher, neutraler und kompetenter Forumbeitrag - selten geworden in Foren. Danke dafür.

 Grundsätzlich stehe ich dem Thema "gläserner Anwender" sehr skeptisch gegenüber und hatte anfänglich auch etwas gegen Steam und habe mich hier zunächst konsequent verweigert. Erst Jahre nach Erscheinen habe ich mir steam dann auf den PC installiert und hatte vor Kurzem ein sehr positives Erlebnis.

 Ich mußte meinen Computer neu aufsetzen und jeder der auf seinem Rechner mehr als 2 Programme installiert hat, weiß was für ein riesiger und ärgerlicher Aufwand das ist.
 Erst einmal alle Programme analysieren deren Daten und Einstellungen gesichert werden sollen.
 Bei jedem Programm muß dann z.T. anders vorgegangen werden. Verzeichnisse sichern, Einstellungen sichern, Daten sicheren, Accounts deaktivieren, Registry-Einträge sichern, undsoweiterundsofort. Stundenlang ist man beschäftigt und hat immer das Gefühl irgendetwas vergessen zu haben. Das ist EXTREM ärgerlich.
 Steam hatte ich bei der Datensicherung vor dem Plattmachen ganz vergessen, nur das Programmverzeichis auf der Spielepartition war in der Sicherung noch da - und die hatte nach der Neuinstallation einen anderen Laufwerksbuchstaben.
 Testweise habe ich nach der Neuinstallation das steamprogramm direkt aus dem rückgesicherten Programmverzeichnis heraus gestartet. Und ratterratter, alles wieder da. Alle steam-Einstellungen und Accountinformationen, alle (Steam)Spiele, alle Einstellungen in allen Spielen, alle Spielstände, alles wieder wie vorher. Sogar eine Verknüpfung zu steam wurde wieder erstellt.
 In dem Augenblick hätte ich einen steamprogrammierer umarmen können.
 Alleine die individuellen Tastatureinstellungen für 10 Spiele....

 Die Kritiker von steam haben natürlich nicht unrecht, Internet- bzw. Registrierungszwang, regionale Einschränkungen und Überlastung der Server sind Argumente, aber erstens gibt es gerade durch diese Zentralisierung auch große Vorteile (siehe Neuinstallation) und zweitens macht das mittlerweilen jedes Computerspiel. Oder kennt jemand ein aktuelles Spiel das nicht online zumindest aktiviert werden muß?

 Mittlerweile ist der Datenschutz für Kunden bzw. Endkunden schon seit langem aufgeweicht, Big Brother schaut uns schon seit Jahren auf die Tastatur. Egal ob zentrales Anmeldetool wie steam oder eigenständiges Spiel, es werden seit langem alle Daten gesammelt, die in irgendeiner Form für den Hersteller interessant sein könnten. Wer also aus diesen Gründen etwas gegen Steam hat, sollte konseqenterweise eigentlich ganz die Finger von Software lassen die in irgendeiner Form online geht. Denn selbst der Tipp von Brotkruemel dann zu Konsolen zu wechseln funktioniert nicht. Gerade hier ist datamining groß in Mode sobald die Konsole online ist. Da wird wirklich alles aufgezeichnet, analysiert und recherchiert was der gute Konsolenbesitzer mit seiner Konsole tut.
 Und hier gibt es ganz nebenbei NUR zentrale Server über die grundsätzlich alles läuft.
 Ich kenne tatsächlich Leute, die sich eben aus Datenschutzgründen über steam beschweren, aber gleichzeitig Accounts bei Facebook, Lokalisten und myspace pflegen, wo schon in den Geschäftsbedingungen frei übersetzt ganz klar steht - ob weitergeben, verkaufen oder als Plakat aushängen, wir dürfen mit euren daten alles machen was immer wir damit machen wollen. Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.

 Fazit:
 Wer einmal seinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt hat und sich Dank steam das stundenlange Recherchieren und Sichern von Daten gespart hat und per Mausklick alles wieder wie vor der Neuinstallation vorfindet, der wird steam vielleicht mit anderen Augen sehen.


----------



## Trespin (19. Oktober 2009)

*Steam hat auch Vorteile*

Ich fasse es nicht!!! Wie kann man ein geniales Multiplayer Spiel so beschneiden. Manchmal frage ich mich wer dort auf solche Schwachsinnsideen kommt.

Ist es im Endeffekt ein Versuch CoD auf die Konsolen zu boxen?

Nunja ich fand den Preis schon mehr als eine frechheit und nun wird man noch so veralbert. 

Das Spiel wird abbestellt, dabei hatte ich es seit Wochen vorbestellt.

Wenn es Darwin Awards für Spiele geben würde, ist dies der aktuelle Platz 1 im neuen Jahrhundert.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steam hat auch Vorteile*



Trespin schrieb:


> Ist es im Endeffekt ein Versuch CoD auf die Konsolen zu boxen?


Eher ein Schritt den PC-Markt für den Publisher profitabler zu gestalten. Nicht nur eben mit DRM-Beschränkungen, sondern auch der Möglichkeit Mappacks zu verkaufen. Warum etwas verschenken, was sich gewinnbringend unters Spielervolk bringen lässt.


----------



## spielerzwo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steam hat auch Vorteile*

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxx

  wir bedanken uns für ihre Bewerbung und damit ihr Interesse für unseren Betrieb.

  Leider müssen wir ihnen heute mitteilen, das wir uns für einen Mitbewerber entschieden haben.

  Da sie in den vergangenen Monaten laut ihres Steam accounts wiederholt und exessiv Egoshooter
  Gespielt haben, und somit zu den potenziellen Amokläufern gehören, sehen wir von einer Anstellung ab.

  Wir wünschen ihnen für ihren weiteren Berufsweg  viel Erfolg ( oder eher Glück, denn das werden sie Killer brauchen )

  Mit Freundlichem Gruß

  Fa. xyz


  Tja Leute, haltet mich für verrückt, aber lang dauert es nicht mehr bis solche absagen rausgehen.

  Ich will mein Game kaufen und benutzen können WANN ICH WILL. 
  Es geht keinen was an, was ich Zocke, wie lange und mit welchem Rechner.
  Ich bin gerne bereit ein Spiel wie auch immer zu registrieren um den Herstellern mit Angaben zu helfen. Aber das bitte FREIWILLIG.


----------



## DenJoo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steam hat auch Vorteile*

Ich hab mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut und wäre seit langem mal wieder in Spiel "gewesen" was ich mir gekauft hätte, weil ich nur noch selten Zeit zum spielen habe.

Mit jedem Tag der näher ans Release rückt, kommen die unschönen dunkelen Geheimnisse von MW2 ans Licht.

Mit Steam hat man sich ja mittlerweile schon abgefunden. Aber keine Mods und ded. Server!?! 

Wenn ich total eingeschrängt werden will in meiner Spielefreiheit, würde ich mir ne Konsole kaufen... aber gerade diese Freitheit mag ich am PC !!!

Und das es ein Schritt gegen Raubkopierer seinen soll ist fraglich, da sich doch jetzt jeder Raubkopierer denkt, der sich evtl. das Spiel original gekauft hätte (wegen dem guten Multiplayer-Modus) ... "Hmm, vielleicht ist das Spiel doch nicht so gut im Multiplayer und mir reicht Singleplayer!" 

Und Resultat ist, weniger Verkaufszahlen - mehr Downloads!!


----------



## Kristian (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steam hat auch Vorteile*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass Modern Warfare 2 ein revolutionäres Spiel ist. Wer CallofDuty auf dedicated Servern spielen möchte, darf das auch machen. Aber eben mit Modern Warfare 1. Ich sehe das nicht als so großen Verlust für die Spielewelt an, wenn Modern Warfare 2 nur über Steam gespielt werden kann.

Ob Activision Blizzard mit dieser Vermarktungsstrategie erfolg haben werden, wird soch noch zeigen. Konsolenspieler werden ohnehin das Spiel kaufen, denn für die ist es nichts neues ständig Online zu sein und über einen festgelegten Server spielen zu müssen.

Damit verhärtet sich meine Meinung immer mehr, dass die Publisher so langsam dem PC-Markt den Rücken kehren. Die letzten Jahre mit den Skandalen um Raubkopieen und Beschwerden, dass ein Spiel auf System XY-Unbekannt nicht läuf,t haben gezeigt, dass der PC-Markt nicht mehr so lukrativ sein kann wie früher und ein höherer Aufwand nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit höheren Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC-Markt.


----------



## Dexter11111 (19. Oktober 2009)

Was die News angeht überrascht mich das nicht wirklich, es ist schließlich "Activision", die hier die Fäden ziehen, die machen schon seit Jahren nichts mehr für die "Community"
  Man müsste schon ziemlich dämlich sein um zu denken dass ne "StarCraft Trilogie", das Abstoßen von Titeln wie Brütal Legend oder Ghostbusters (weil man sie nicht auf einer jährlichen oder nahe-jährlichen Basis "exploiten" kann), eine Erhöhung der Spielepreise (wie z.B. bei Modern Warfare 2 auf 60€ ebend), ein wegfallen der LAN-Modi bei beidem StarCraft 2 und Diablo 3, Erhöhung der Kartenpreise für die Blizzcon, Verlangen von 35€ um das Ganze Online mit anzusehen, das ankommen beim nun 10ten Guitar Hero oder so? usw. und nun das mehr ist als nur die Gier nach mehr Geld.

  Aber Activision's CEO Robert Kotick hat es ja letztens am besten selbst gesagt:
http://www.industrygamers.com/... 



> Kotick noted that in the past he changed the employee incentive program so that it "really rewards profit and nothing else." He continued, "You have studio heads who five years ago didn't know the difference between a balance sheet and a bed sheet who are now arguing allocations in our CFO's office pretty regularly. ... We have a real culture of thrift. The goal that I had in bringing a lot of the packaged goods folks into Activision about 10 years ago was to take all the fun out of making video games."
> 
> Yes, he just said that.
> 
> ...


  Hier in etwa wiedergegeben auf Deutsch: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/... 


  Was STEAM angeht, ich kenn jemanden der hat etwa 500€+ Wert an Spielen bei Steam und hat sich letztens ein kleines Game für 5€ gekauft, wobei das Payment irgendwie schiefgegangen ist. Sie haben ihm den kompletten Account für 2 Wochen disabled, währenddessen er nix zocken konnte bis man das ganze "klären konnte"... na geil wenn die einem mehr oder weniger alle Spiele entziehen können aus ner Laune heraus xD Der kauft sich STEAM-Games erstmal nicht so schnell wieder...

  Selbst hatt ich eher nur mit Serverproblemen zu kämpfen, vor allem um Updates herum oder wenn es mal wieder Probleme gibt ähnelt das ganze eher MMOs (wenn der Friends-Server mal wieder down ist kann man z.B. nur noch sehr schwer oder gar nicht mehr mit Kumpeln zocken speziell bei Lobby-Systemen und sowas), manchmal waren auch die Login-Server von STEAM selbst weg oder man konnte (bei L4D z.B.) einfach keinem Spiel joinen. Das ganze ist mir öfter passiert als man denkt, teilweise auch 2-3x im Monat über mehrere Stunden hinweg, wo dann ein ganzer "Spieleabend" mit Kumpeln deswegen ins Wasser fiel... solche Probleme hatte ich bei früheren Eigenständigen Onlineshootern eigentlich gar nicht wo man sich einfach zu nem Server verbunden hat und spielen konnte.
 Und ich hab schon paar Games bei STEAM drinstehen (vor allem das Valve-Zeugs, mehr oder weniger gezwungenermaßen und ein paar nur Online erhältliche Titel): http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/4179/steamwj.png

  Außerdem sind die viel zu Teuer, z.b. beim neuen Dragon Age wieder gesehen:
  STEAM will 49.99€ dafür... Bei ner Vorbestellung von Amazon.co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electr... kostet mich das ganze hingegen: 24.99 British Pound = 27.43350 Euro . Bei Batman Arkham Asylum sieht das genauso aus... und dazu hat die Onlineversion (STEAM + Direct2Drive) bei Batman auch noch ne Online-Aktivierung während die Version von Amazon auch nur nen Disk-Check hat. Wozu sollte ich mir die STEAM-Versionen holen lol? (Vor allem da Bioware bei Dragon Age versprochen hat ebenfalls nur nen Disk-Check zu haben, ich hab mir Mass Effect wegen der "Online-Aktivierung" immer noch nicht geholt, hatte das damals bei nem Kumpel auf der Konsole durchgezockt.)


----------



## martinmeusel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> Rakyr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pope schrieb:
> ...


   Hier hab ich noch nen Grund warum Steam ein absolutes NO GO ist.
 Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und mir ein Spiel für 60 Eus hole, dann ist dies von dem Moment an mein Eigentum. Da kann i machen wat ich will damit. Dann kann es aber nich sein, das ich mir vorschreiben lassen muss, wann, wo, wie, warum, weshalb ichs installiere, deinstalliere, Spiele oder ich es an meinen Autospiegel hänge. Wenn ein Kunde zu mir in dei Bäckerei kommt und Er ein Brötchen kauft, kann er damit machen was Er will. Da kann ich Ihm nich vorschreiben ob Er Wurst, Käse oder Marmelade drauf zu machen hat.
 Ich sage, CodMW2 mit Steam nein Danke ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## BlauerSalamander (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wird diese Entscheidung seitens IW oder Activision eigentlich auch Auswirkungen auf den Test haben? Wäre ziemlich doof, wenn man in den Charts nicht erkennt, dass der Multiplayer nun deutlich verändert wurde.


----------



## Lenzmachine (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steam hat auch Vorteile*



spielerzwo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Tja Leute, haltet mich für verrückt, aber lang dauert es nicht mehr bis solche absagen rausgehen.
> 
> ...


 Die meisten Anti-Steam Argumente sind schon schwach, aber das schiesst den Vogel echt ab in Sachen "frei erfundene Spekulationen".

 Bisschen weniger Paranoia würde hier gut tun.


----------



## Phormex (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steam hat auch Vorteile*

kauf ich es mir eben nur für die 360. Mir doch egal


----------



## Dexter11111 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



LastGen schrieb:


> Wird diese Entscheidung seitens IW oder Activision eigentlich auch Auswirkungen auf den Test haben? Wäre ziemlich doof, wenn man in den Charts nicht erkennt, dass der Multiplayer nun deutlich verändert wurde.


   Die Publisher werden schon bekommen wofür sie bezahlen (gute Tests & Reviews in den hohen 80ern und mittleren 90ern, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Kunden xD


----------



## Blubberkopf (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



martinmeusel schrieb:


> CRIM50N schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rakyr schrieb:
> ...


 Da irrst du dich. Ein gekauftes Spiel ist nicht dein Eigentum. Du kaufst nicht das Spiel, sondern die Lizenz, es spielen zu dürfen!

 Steam ist perfekt, die Gründe dagegen sind einfach paranoid. Hab mit denen noch nie Probleme gehabt. In meinem Account befinden sich Spiele für mehrere hundert Euro. Was brauch ich ne DVD-Hülle, wo doch mittlerweile eh nix mehr drin ist außer nem Flyer?


----------



## Flo66R6 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe meine Amazon Vorbestellung auch schon storniert. Nicht ausschließlich wegen Steam, jedoch ist das für mich ein wichtiger Punkt.

 Ich nutze Steam selber gelegentlich und habe auch einige Spiele in meinem Account. Trotzdem kaufe ich mir keine Vollpreis-Spiele mehr, die ich über Steam registrieren MUSS (FEAR 2 war der letzte dieser Titel). 

 Wenn ich die Wahl habe, eine nicht Steam gebundene Ladenversion, oder die Steam Variante zu nehmen, fällt mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer 

 Ich finde Steam für Indi Spielchen ganz nett. Spiele wie Braid, Plants VS Zombies, World Of Goo oder ähnliches, kaufe ich mir ab und zu spontan über Steam. Ich mache jedoch einen großen Bogen um Vollpreistitel, die auf Steam angewiesen sind. Ich glaube ganz ehrlich auch nicht, dass sich Activision damit einen Gefallen tut. Die Verkäufe fallen sicherlich nicht höher aus als ohne die Steam Bindung...

 Dazu eben noch das Problem mit den nicht vorhandenen Dedicated Servern. Mich würde interessieren aus welchem Grund davon abgesehen wird. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat ein eigenes Spiel zu hosten, finde ich das sehr angenehm. Wenn es aber nur auf dem Weg spielbar ist, ist das für mich eigentlich nicht akzeptabel.

 Bei OFP2 ist der Multiplayer auch ein Krampf und funktioniert hinten und vorne nicht richtig. Naja, MW2 kann sich Activision dahin schieben, wo die Sonne niemals scheint. Schade drum denn MW1 fand ich super.

 Egal, so habe ich nun Budget für Dragon Age frei. Das habe ich mir nun nämlich statt MW2 vorbestellt


----------



## Mailman21 (19. Oktober 2009)

Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde ist: Was ist mit LAN-Spielchen? Für mich klingt das fast so, als hätte das Spiel keinen LAN Modus, wenn ich zum Erstellen eines Servers immer online sein muss.
Das würde das Spiel für mich und eine ganze Reihe von befreundeten Spielern mit einem Schlag von der Kauf-Liste entfernen.


----------



## Gl0b3 (19. Oktober 2009)

Absolute Schweinerei. Hier gehts doch wieder nur darum dass den Raubkopierern das Leben schwer gemacht wird. Solange das nicht auf Kosten der Vollpreiskunden geht ist das ja okay, aber so? Was für eine Frechheit.
Und alles was sie damit erreichen ist dass es vielleicht einen Monat länger dauert bis das Spiel gehackt auf Dedicated Servern läuft...


----------



## felico2002 (19. Oktober 2009)

Um der Diskussion hier auch mal eine andere Richtung zu geben:

 Steam ist nicht wirklich das Problem. Na gut, für die die sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, keinen Account zulegen wollen oder nicht ständig online sein möchten mag das ärgerlich sein, ich glaube aber für die meisten, die sowieso Online zocken wollen, ist das kein Problem.

 Was der eigentliche Grund dafür ist, dass ich mir das Spiel jetzt doch nicht kaufe, ist das fehlen von Dedicated Servern und Mod-Tools!!!
 Ich beteilige mich an der immernoch großen und sehr aktiven CoD1-Community, die es eigentlich nur noch gibt, weil die unzähligen Clans auf ihren Dedicated die Mods und Maps zahlloser fleißiger Modder/Mapper laufen lassen können!! Zudem finde ich die Anwendung von VAC als Anti-Cheat-Tool, einem unverzichtbarem Feature eines MP-Spiels, mehr als ungünstig. Imho ist dieses Tool längst nicht so ausgereift wie der, allein schon in der CoD-Serie seit vielen Jahren, etablierte PunkBuster, mit dem sich die meisten Admins und Serverbetreiber bereits bestens auskennen und auch eine sehr große Community vorhanden ist (man nehme nur den punksbusted.com-Dienst).
 Diese gravierenden Änderungen sind es, die das Spiel, auf Multiplayer-Ebene, schon vor dem Verkaufstart sterben lassen. So ein Spielchen macht sicherlich Spaß, nur wirds ganz ohne Maps und Mods einfach sehr schnell langweilig. 
 Insofern sind diese Neuigkeiten ein Tritt in die Gegend wo die Sonne nie scheint für all diejenigen, die sich an einer aktiven Commuity beteiligen wollen. Und eine solche ist, wie ich finde, Voraussetzung für den langfristigen Erfolg eines PC-Spiels. Leider ist das bei Konsoleros noch nicht so, und genau das fällt und PClern jetzt auf die Füße. Denn wenn in den News geschrieben steht, dass im MP-Part genau die gleichen Funktionen der Xbox auch für den PC verfügbar sind, dann ist das kein tolles Feature, sondern ein Armutszeugnis.

 Somit werde ich bei CoD1 (und WaW) bleiben, darauf hoffend, dass man sich in der Spielebranche demnächst wieder bewusst für einen guten PC-Mehrspielertitel entscheidet und nicht einfach nur hofft, dass ein einigermaßen akzeptabler MP-Teil von einem Konsolentitel abfällt.

 MfG
 Felico aka *Sammygeuner*


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass Activision mit MW2 dermaßen baden geht, damit sie ihre Lektion lernen.

 Nur konsequente Kaufverweigerung (siehe z.B. EA & DRM letztes Jahr) bewegt Unternehmen dazu, ihre Strategie zu ändern. Das neue Call of Duty scheint mir eine Art Testballon zu sein, nach dem Motto, "Was können wir unserer Zielgruppe alles zumuten?"


----------



## LevArris1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe meine Bestellung auch schon storniert.
 Das ist eine Frechheit was die machen. Steigt denen der Erfolg mit CoD 4 irgendwie zu Kopf ?

 Wie kann man der Community nur so vor dem Kopf stoßen ? Ich kann das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
 Wenn man Erfolg hatte, muß man bei dem Erfolgsrezept bleiben! Never Change the Running System. Das gilt auch für erfolgreiche Spieleschmieden.

 Alleine durch die Steam-Pflicht kann man so ziemlich alle Spielergemeinschaften zerstören, weil es viele gibt, die Steam nicht haben wollen.
 Und das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.

 Und da das nicht reicht, um das zusammen spielen zu vermiesen, verzichten sie noch auf dedicated Server u. Mods.
 Somit wird dann wie beim Onlinemodus von NFS Shift oder Grid zusammen gespielt.
 Auf Spieler-Servern mit wenigen Spielern, dafür mit höheren Pings.
 Das geht doch wohl gar nicht.

 Ich hatte mich sehr auf MW 2 gefreut, wie so viele. Tja, nun kann man sich das Geld sparen.
 Echt traurig wenn man bedenkt, das es im Shooterbereich zu CoD 4 u. 5 keine Alternative gibt. Wenn der Hersteller nun so schief drauf bleibt, dann war´s das erstmal.


 Ich kann jedem nur raten seine Bestellung zu stornieren, u. das Spiel bei Release nicht zu kaufen. Anders können wir den Hersteller nicht klar machen, das wir nicht alles mit uns machen lassen. 

 PS: Schlimm genug mit den Spiele-Killern hier in Deutschland in der Regierung. 
 Jetzt killen die Spiele-Hersteller auch noch selbst Ihre Spiele selbst durch nicht nachzuvollziehende Maßnahmen.


----------



## Deathknight888 (19. Oktober 2009)

also nach dieser "bombe" glaub ich haben die Entwickler es bei vielen Fans verschissen 
also meiner Meinung nach werden die Verkaufszahlen, die vom ersten Teil nicht übertreffen....
also ich wollte es auch vorbestellen, aber mit Steam-> nein danke "!!!


----------



## SCUX (19. Oktober 2009)

gibt es denn irgendwelche Vorteile für die Entwickler wenn sie über Steam gehen? bzw keine externen Server mehr zulassen?

 ich mein die werden doch nicht mal eben ohne Grund etwas gutlaufend- und vielversprechendes komplett abändern wenn es keinen Grund gibt, oder


----------



## Boesor (19. Oktober 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> gibt es denn irgendwelche Vorteile für die Entwickler wenn sie über Steam gehen? bzw keine externen Server mehr zulassen?
> 
> ich mein die werden doch nicht mal eben ohne Grund etwas gutlaufend- und vielversprechendes komplett abändern wenn es keinen Grund gibt, oder


 Man sollte Entwickler und Publisher trennen und nicht IW den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Bushbandit (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab meine Vorbestellung soeben auch storniert.So geht man nicht mit seinen Fans um. Anstatt sie sich was Vernünftiges einfallen lassen um Cheater fernzuhalten und mehr Originale  zu verkaufen, verärgern sie viele Fans.
Hoffentlich nehmen mehrere Tausend Kunden ihre Bestellungen zurück, sodass es hoffentlich im ersten oder zweiten Patch rückgängig gemacht  werden kann, weil eig. möchte ich das Spiel schon spielen..Ungern so wie es jetzt ist, ich hoffe auf die VERNUNFT der Entwickler. Bitte!


----------



## Bushbandit (19. Oktober 2009)

Bushbandit schrieb:


> Hab meine Vorbestellung soeben auch storniert.So geht man nicht mit seinen Fans um. Anstatt sie sich was Vernünftiges einfallen lassen um Cheater fernzuhalten und mehr Originale  zu verkaufen, verärgern sie viele Fans.
> Hoffentlich nehmen mehrere Tausend Kunden ihre Bestellungen zurück, sodass es hoffentlich im ersten oder zweiten Patch rückgängig gemacht  werden kann, weil eig. möchte ich das Spiel schon spielen..Ungern so wie es jetzt ist, ich hoffe auf die VERNUNFT der Entwickler. Bitte!


Unterschreibt alle die Petition  http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?dedis4mw


----------



## SCUX (19. Oktober 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> SCUX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > gibt es denn irgendwelche Vorteile für die Entwickler wenn sie über Steam gehen? bzw keine externen Server mehr zulassen?
> ...


 ok. je nachdem wer daran "schuld" ist....
 wer oder was hat ihn denn geritten


----------



## Mr3ddy (19. Oktober 2009)

SUPER !!!
COD 4/2 war der einzigste Teil den ich mir kaufen konnte um den Trubel um CoD zu verstehen ....

Jetzt schon wieder so eine symbiose mit Steam.
Wieso kommen nur so viele gute Spiele mit Steampflicht ?

DIe Accounts werden von jedem 3ten gehackt und dannach werden alle Spiele die auf dem Account sind gebannt, so ging es mir damals und es waren nicht gerade wenig Spiele.


----------



## Lenzmachine (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Steam eine super community plattform ist, über die man bequem bei freunden auf den server dazu joinen kann wird hier anscheinend nicht gesehen.

Bei jedem vorherigen Cod teil war es eifnach fummelig zusammen auf einem server zu spielen, da man die IP Adresse erst eingeben musste. Steam ist eifnach eine super Lösung mit der dies sowas von vereinfacht wird. Allein deswegen find ich es gut das CoD 6 über steam läuft.


----------



## Sam28 (19. Oktober 2009)

Man merkt eindeutig das Activision derzeit nur dahinter her ist das letzte bissen Geld aus ihren Produkten herauszumelken.
 Ist ja auch eine Profitorientierte Firma.
 Nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es so gut ist für den Verkauf von Spielen, die Spieler so zu ärgern.
 Valve macht es vor, die Supporten ihr Produkt lange, wenn dann mal was neues rauskommt weiss man, man hat etwas Zukunftsicheres, das hält die Spieler lange beim Spiel und es gibt auch nach einiger Zeit noch käufe weil die Leute sehen, das Spiel wird immer noch gespielt und die Community unterstützt das.
 Es ist ja auch so, das so eine Community das Spiel kostenlos wertvoller macht durch Mods und andere Zusatzinhalte.
 Anscheinend verfolgt Activision eine andere Strategie, man hat das Gefühl sie wollen das so ein Spiel wie MW2 von praktisch jedem gekauft wird, nicht zu lange gespielt wird, damit man jedes Jahr wieder mit einem neuen Titel abkassieren kann, die dann wohl auch mit jedem Jahr etwas teurer werden.
 Da sollte man als Spieler sich halt wehren, d.h. nicht kaufen. Aber was nützt das wenn die Onlinespieler eher nur einen kleinen Teil der Millionen Käufer ausmacht?
 Vielleicht geht die Rechnung von Activision ja auf, aber ich als Spieler kann nur hoffen das sowas keine Schule macht.

 Ich frage mich sowieso, warum machen sie COD4 nicht endlich mal billiger, das ist immer noch sehr teuer, würde ich es für unter 20 € kriegen hätte ich es mir schon gekauft.
 L4D habe ich mir zu Anfang nicht gekauft, da gab es dann mal einen Wochenend Deal für 15 € da habe ich zugeschlagen.

 Es ist auf jeden Fall sicher, MW2 wird kein Multiplayerhit wie seine Vorgänger wenn sie nicht noch schnell ihren Kurs ändern oder es zumindest später per Patch tun.


----------



## SCUX (19. Oktober 2009)

Lenzmachine schrieb:


> Das Steam eine super community plattform ist, über die man bequem bei freunden auf den server dazu joinen kann wird hier anscheinend nicht gesehen.
> 
> Bei jedem vorherigen Cod teil war es eifnach fummelig zusammen auf einem server zu spielen, da man die IP Adresse erst eingeben musste. Steam ist eifnach eine super Lösung mit der dies sowas von vereinfacht wird. Allein deswegen find ich es gut das CoD 6 über steam läuft.


 mag ja sein....
 aber CoD ist maßgeblich wohl ein Clan_Spiel.....
 und die verwalten und bewerben ihre Server nun mal ganz gerne selbst  

 ich habe direkt mit Steam keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht (L4D).... 
 aber es scheint doch ne breite Masse dagegen zu sein....meinst du das sind Alles Mitläufer die einfach nur schimpfen wollen??


----------



## Sam28 (19. Oktober 2009)

Mr3ddy schrieb:


> SUPER !!!
> COD 4/2 war der einzigste Teil den ich mir kaufen konnte um den Trubel um CoD zu verstehen ....
> 
> Jetzt schon wieder so eine symbiose mit Steam.
> ...


 Ein Freund von mir wurde auch mal der Account gehackt, da hat der sich mit dem Steam Support in Verbindgung gesetzt, musste seine CD Keys einscannen und hinschicken, da bekam er den Account wieder.
 Der hatte aber auch ein viel zu einfaches Passwort, da muss man aufpassen, bei Sachen sie wichtig sind sollte man schon ein sicheres Passwort nehmen.


----------



## Sam28 (19. Oktober 2009)

Lenzmachine schrieb:


> Das Steam eine super community plattform ist, über die man bequem bei freunden auf den server dazu joinen kann wird hier anscheinend nicht gesehen.
> 
> Bei jedem vorherigen Cod teil war es eifnach fummelig zusammen auf einem server zu spielen, da man die IP Adresse erst eingeben musste. Steam ist eifnach eine super Lösung mit der dies sowas von vereinfacht wird. Allein deswegen find ich es gut das CoD 6 über steam läuft.


 Steam mit dem Freunde System macht es teilweise schon leichter zusammenzuspielen, aber ohne Dedicated Server funktioniert das System wie bei L4D, d.h. mit Freunden kann man leicht zusammenspielen, aber ansonsten bestimmt das Spiel mit wem du zusammenspielst aufgrund irgendwelcher Parameter.
 Bei CSS, TF2 oder BF2 da hat man so seine Lieblingsserver, da geht man immer mal wieder drauf und so einige von den Leuten kennt man mit der Zeit, ah, der schon wieder, bei dem neuen MW2 System ist das nicht möglich.
 Auch kann man sich nicht Server suchen wo man weiss, da gibt es gute Regeln, dda ist öfter ein Admin, nein, es gibt keine Admins, vermutlich wird es nur Abstimmungssysteme geben und wer die kennt weiss das die Teilweise mal gar nicht helfen, weil zu wenige Abstimmen.
 Nun gut, ich muss zumindest sagen, ich habe das System noch nicht in Action gesehen, vielleicht ist es nicht so schlimm wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber bisher scheint es mir doch so zu sein.


----------



## CRIM50N (19. Oktober 2009)

also ich finds super das ich einfach nur meinen kumpels aus meiner FL hinterher joinen kann, aber das mit den servern ist doof, ich finde das sollte so ne art 2nd option sein, das du einfach auf random klickst,

ich hab ja au meine lieblingsserver in verschiedenen spielen

was mich aber viel mehr interessiert ist, folgendes:

kann ich mir die MP-Maps dann zumindest aussuchen ?
oder join ich einfach auf irgendeinem server mit irgendeiner map ?


----------



## SCUX (19. Oktober 2009)

CRIM50N schrieb:


> also ich finds super das ich einfach nur meinen kumpels aus meiner FL hinterher joinen kann, aber das mit den servern ist doof, ich finde das sollte so ne art 2nd option sein, das du einfach auf random klickst,
> 
> kann ich mir die MP-Maps dann zumindest aussuchen ?
> oder join ich einfach auf irgendeinem server mit irgendeiner map ?


nachjoinen kann auch so jeder mit dem kostenlosen x-fire Tool  

 und sicherlich wird man sich map etc aussuchen können....war ja bei Left4Dead auch so.....irgendeiner macht den Host und stellt alles ein.....Rest joint rein.....Spiel startet.....


----------



## ES-Henne (19. Oktober 2009)

http://www.petitiononline.com/dedis4mw/petition-sign.html

 Hoffe es bringt was... Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt


----------



## CRIM50N (19. Oktober 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> CRIM50N schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also ich finds super das ich einfach nur meinen kumpels aus meiner FL hinterher joinen kann, aber das mit den servern ist doof, ich finde das sollte so ne art 2nd option sein, das du einfach auf random klickst,
> ...


 naja, ich will jetzt nicht x-fire flamen, aber ich hab das program und NIEMAND den ich zumindest kenn machts an wenn er ne runde bf2 zockt, ich au nicht, ih weiß ned ich mag x-fire einfach nicht, steam hab ich aber eig immer am laufen weil ich viele spiele drauf hab .....

 und irgendwann hab ich dann 7 programme um bei 5 spielen nach zu joinen ^^


----------



## Abmurckser (19. Oktober 2009)

Denen ist der Erfolg , den Sie mit cod haben anscheinend zu Kopf gestiegen und jetzt  sehen
 Sie nur Dollarzeichen aber mann kann den 
Bogen ganz schnell Überspannen, denn jeder 
 cod fan lässt sich so Verarschen.


----------



## Screamie (19. Oktober 2009)

Leute regt euch doch nicht auf. Wir werden ja sehen was passiert. Mich regt es nicht wirklich auf. Es kann sich noch alles wenden was ich aber net glaube aber ich hatte auch noch kein Problem mit Steam. Aber wenn das meiste nur noch für Konsole rauskommt Stirbt der PC aus. Weil wozu brauch man dann eine gute Grafikkarte?? Für Word auf jeden fall wohl nicht mehr. Kenne kein "Normales" programm wofür man ne GTX 295 braucht oder andere sachen! ABWARTEN UND TEE TRINKEN!!!!


----------



## SCUX (19. Oktober 2009)

CRIM50N schrieb:


> SCUX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > CRIM50N schrieb:
> ...


  
 ja klar, wenn man nicht mit anderen zocken will muss man es ja nicht anmachen^^
 aber "wenn" man das gerne will, also mit seinen Freunden spielen, macht man es an und zockt miteinander...

 und ein Tool welches unabhängig alle gängigen Spiele unterstützt reicht völlig aus


----------



## MoshingHomer (19. Oktober 2009)

Damit ist CoD 6 dann als Esport-spiel gestorben so wie das aussieht.
Tja rocken wir halt weiter CoD 4


----------



## Pope (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein paar Seiten vorher stand, dass man DRM akzeptieren kann oder nicht. Stimmt ! Deshalb macht es auch wenig Sinn großartig Argumente auszutauschen, da sich die zwei Parteien der DRM-Gegner und -Befürworter ohnehin nicht überzeugen lassen.
 Die DRM-Gegner sollten jedoch versuchen, nicht nur in den Foren die Unwissenden und Gleichgültigen aufzuklären, sondern vor allem in den Geschäften. Noch gibt es genügend Spiele ohne DRM zu kaufen. Und ein paar Leutchen (insbesondere unerfahrene Eltern von Spielern) konnte ich daher schon überzeugen. Aber auch die Ladenbesitzer selbst spreche ich jedes mal an, wie die bei GameStop beispielsweise den Gebrauchtspielemarkt aufrecht erhalten wollen, wenn es nur noch DRM-Spiele geben wird. Bislang konnte mir niemand eine Antwort darauf geben.
 Insgesamt mache ich mir allerdings wenig Hoffnung, dass DRM in absehbarer Zeit wieder verschwinden wird, da es viel zu viele gibt, die die Vorteile von DRM bei ihrer Beurteilung mehr gewichten als die Nachteile.
 Aber es gibt genügend alternative Strategien, mit einem DRM verseuchten Spiel umzugehen.
 Ich kaufe mir Modern Warfare 2 jedenfalls nicht und in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben wir schon knapp 15 Stornierungen, wenn alle die Wahrheit gesagt haben.


----------



## ferrari2k (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Boesor schrieb:


> Alf1507 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ferrari2k:
> ...


 Eigentlich hast du damit Recht, leben und leben lassen, nicht wahr? 
 Aber das Problem ist, je mehr Leute Spiele online kaufen, desto schlechter sieht der Markt für die Leute aus, die sich dem verweigern.
 Und ich mach mir halt Sorgen, wie sich der Markt in den nächsten Jahren entwickeln wird, ich möchte auch gerne mal neue Spiele spielen und nicht immer nur gucken, ob das wieder online aktiviert werden muss und ich daher drauf verzichten muss.


----------



## XeLuDaS (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also, über den Multiplayer muss man sich nicht beschweren um Freunde zufinden, das war zu letzt bei CoD5:WaW doch Supergelöst(Freundesliste, Server finden auf denen Freunde sind oder einem Freund ne Einladung auf einen Server senden war Super).
Ich nutze X-Fire & Steam aber X-Fire ist nunmal schneller und handlicher wie Steam, und es dauert nicht so lange bis es hoch gefahren ist.
Die Steam Fans könnten das Game ja auch ohne Steam Pflicht einbinden^^, dann wäre jeder Glücklich.
Ich will die Dedicated-Server, so wie in den letzten 5 Teilen von CoD, am liebsten mit PB.


----------



## Mr3ddy (19. Oktober 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Mr3ddy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > SUPER !!!
> ...


  Das Problem an Steam sind nicht die gehackten Accounts, sondern die mangelnde Sicherung der Konten, welches auf das unüberdachte Konzept zurückführt und man will doch kein Geld bezahlen für eine Firma der es egal ist was mit den Accounts geschieht und die nichtmal ein zweites Sicherheitspasswort mit email Bestätigung einführt was die Accounts UM EINIGES sicherer machen würde.

  Stattdessen, wenn jemand Glück hat und in den Account reinkommt ändert derjenige ganz easy die email und das Passwort und spielt solange bis der Besitzer seine ganzen Keys etc dem Support überliefert.
  Nach dem ganzen Prozedere hat man zwar seinen Account zurück ABER so wie es bei mir war, wurde auf dem account gehackt und ist erstmal ein VAC BANN drauf, macht den niemand mehr weg, das heisst neuen Account anlegen und Spiel neu kaufen, das waren die Worte des Supports.

  Ich glaube es ändert sich in der hinsicht so lange nix bis wircklich alle Steam Benutzter einmal gehackt wurden und ihre ganzen Spiele verloren haben, aber lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## CRIM50N (19. Oktober 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> CRIM50N schrieb:
> 
> 
> > naja, ich will jetzt nicht x-fire flamen, aber ich hab das program und NIEMAND den ich zumindest kenn machts an wenn er ne runde bf2 zockt, ich au nicht, ih weiß ned ich mag x-fire einfach nicht, steam hab ich aber eig immer am laufen weil ich viele spiele drauf hab .....
> ...


 jaaaa, an und für sich schon, aber ich hab verschiedene clans in verschiedenen spielen, und pro spiel noch n paar leutz mit denen ich einfach so gern zock, und die benutzen halt nicht alle dieselben programme, aber steam ham sie alle eig am laufen, ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei mir so ist, aber ich denke das sich die Steam-FL gegenüber allen anderen durchgesetzt hat (ausser vllt. x-fire), zumindest ich finde die am besten, auch was chat angeht und so, und sei es nur das design das mich anspricht im vergleich zu x-fire (ja ich kenn auch n paar skins)

 <--- irgendwie zum steam fanboy mutiert (fragezeichen, ausrufezeichen)  

 ist halt so das viele leute die ich kenne  auch vergessen x-fire anzumachen


----------



## schriever787 (19. Oktober 2009)

Mhh, der mp und die damit verbundenen spiele in der liga waren für mich gerade der Anreiz das Spiel zu kaufen. Naja, für die paar Stunden Singleplayer gibt's ja zum glück auch andere Wege das Spiel zu Spielen....


----------



## cydrake (19. Oktober 2009)

BFC2 kommt mit Dedicated Server Files.


----------



## XeLuDaS (19. Oktober 2009)

cydrake schrieb:


> BFC2 kommt mit Dedicated Server Files.


 Ist das Fakt, hast du mal nen Link?


----------



## armywatch (19. Oktober 2009)

XeLuDaS schrieb:


> cydrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > BFC2 kommt mit Dedicated Server Files.
> ...


   ich hab bis jetzt alle cod teile gekauft und war immer treu der Serie . Aber Steam ?Hab bis jetzt immer cod teile gekauft um es übers i-net zu zogg ,,. Das "neue" System gefällt mir garnicht weil einer wo bei 
 level 55 ist muss nicht umbedingt so gut sein das er bei den 55er mitspielen kann oder anders herum dan zock ich cod6 einmal bis 55...dan mach ich neues profil  lol ich zieh die neulinge dan mit leichtigkeit ab ....dan lieg ich ja oben beim rankin , am ende Ich glaub es gibt mittlerweile mittel und wege Steam zu umgehen und sogar über i-net zu zocken und dan noch kostenloss  naja  so zieht man die Raubkopierer groß. Und noch was ...Patch bezahlen ? lol also naja die sollten mal wieder 180 grad drehung machen  die machen sich bald mehr Feinde als sonst wer >>>>>>würd mal Flop des Monats sagen<<<<<<


----------



## kirbmann (19. Oktober 2009)

ich schätze das sie dardurch mindestens 10% der MP gamer verlieren und das nur ganz wage geschätz also ich spiele viele ego shooter im MP aber nach den letzten tagen ganz gewiss kein MW 2 vorher fang ich an WOW zu spielen


----------



## CRIM50N (19. Oktober 2009)

armywatch schrieb:


> XeLuDaS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > cydrake schrieb:
> ...


 patch bezahlen, wo steht das denn ? Das wäre ja mal der gammel des monats


----------



## Pope (19. Oktober 2009)

Was machen schon 10 % der MP-Spieler bei einem stark wachsendem Markt. Die paar Leutchen die das Spiel wegen DRM nicht kaufen, werden voraussichtlich keinen wesentlichen Einfluss haben. Ich bin auch schon richtig resigniert, dass man als Minderheit nicht wünschenswerte Entwicklungen kaum verhindern kann, da es der unkritischen Masse egal ist, was sie von der Industrie vorgesetzt und als toll verkauft bekommt.


----------



## Boesor (20. Oktober 2009)

Pope schrieb:


> Was machen schon 10 % der MP-Spieler bei einem stark wachsendem Markt. Die paar Leutchen die das Spiel wegen DRM nicht kaufen, werden voraussichtlich keinen wesentlichen Einfluss haben. Ich bin auch schon richtig resigniert, dass man als Minderheit nicht wünschenswerte Entwicklungen kaum verhindern kann, da es der unkritischen Masse egal ist, was sie von der Industrie vorgesetzt und als toll verkauft bekommt.


  Pope, es wurde dir schon häufig gesagt, also hör bitte endlich damit auf automatisch jeden, der deinem missionarischen Eifer bzgl. DRM und Steam widersteht als unkritisch und im grunde blöd zu bezeichnen!

 wie ich oben bereits schrieb, jeder hat seine eigenen Beweggründe, das kann man einfach mal akzeptieren ohne sein gegenüber gleich abzukanzeln.
  Bei Steam und Co gibt es nunmal kein objektives richtig oder falsch und ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht, man kann sich auch nach reiflicher Überlegung und in Kenntnis aller Fakten über Steam dazu entschließen, es zu nutzen!


----------



## Alf1507 (20. Oktober 2009)

@Pope:

 Boesor hat dir seine Meinung in seinem letzten Beitrag ja schon sehr schön mitgeteilt. Dafür gibt's mal ein dickes Kompliment an Boesor. Besser kann man es eigentlich nicht sagen!  
 Dennoch muss ich hier jetzt doch nochmal meinen eigenen Senf dazu geben, denn Typen wie du nerven mich einfach nur noch!!! Ich kann ja wirklich verstehen, wenn jemand keine Spiele mit DRM kaufen will. Was du hier allerdings bietest ist, meiner Meinung nach, an Lächerlichkeit kaum noch zu überbieten! Kannst du deinen persönlichen "Kreuzzug" gegen DRM nicht einfach in einem anderen Forum führen? Es nervt nämlich einfach nur noch. Wenn ich einen eigenen Laden hätte, und du würdest bei mir deine Show abziehen, dann hättest du übrigens ganz schnell Hausverbot!
 Dazu möchte ich noch folgendes sagen: Ich habe selbst einige Spiele mit DRM im Schrank stehen und hatte mit Online-Aktivierungen bisher noch nie Probleme! Trotzdem hat mir diese Sache allerdings bei jedem neuen Spiel immer ein etwas unangenehmes Gefühl in der Magengrube bereitet. Als ich diese Spiele gekauft habe konnte ich halt leider erstmal keine Alternative entdecken.. Bioshock wollte ich z.B. erst gar nicht kaufen. Nach dem durchspielen der Demo bin ich dann aber doch schwach geworden.
 Was ist aber z.B. wenn der Publisher eines Spiels plötzlich bankrott ist, oder von einem anderen übernommen wird? Wer garantiert mir dann, das ich meine alten Spiele weiterhin spielen kann? Jaja, für Steam würde dann ein entsprechender Patch kommen... blablabla. Ok, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt ist eine Pleite bei Valve sicherlich sehr unwahrscheinlich aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. *zwinker* Die eigentlich offensichtliche Alternative (für mich) habe ich erstmal gar nicht bemerkt. Genau aus diesem Grund ( und auch aus verschiedenen anderen Gründen   ) bin ich inzwischen wieder zu den Konsolen zurück gekehrt. Dort kann ich ganz entspannt zocken, ohne mich mit den Schikanen der Publisher auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Spiel einlegen - zocken - Spass haben! Ok, falls du auch einer dieser Leute bist, die ihren Spielspass hauptsächlich über die Grafik definieren, kommt diese Alternative für dich eher weniger in Frage. Denk' einfachmal darüber nach. Tue uns allen aber bitte einen Gefallen und gehe uns nicht mehr länger mit deinem missionarischen Geseiere gegen DRM auf die Nüsse!
 Danke!

 P.S. 
 An die verantwortlichen dieses Forums: Mit Opera kann ich keine Forenbeiträge mehr abschicken. Ich erhalte nur noch eine Fehlermeldung. Macht mal was dagegen!


----------



## crackajack (20. Oktober 2009)

Alf1507 schrieb:


> P.S.
> An die verantwortlichen dieses Forums: Mit Opera kann ich keine Forenbeiträge mehr abschicken. Ich erhalte nur noch eine Fehlermeldung. Macht mal was dagegen!


   Ich hab's mal weitergeleitet, aber das gehört NICHT hierher.
 Bugs, Probleme oder auch einfach nur Wünsche bitte hier in das richtige Forum und den vorhandenen Thread, der auch von den zuständigen Personen gelesen wird, rein:
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Meinungen-zu-pcgamesde/Meinungen-und-Anregungen-zur-neuen-Forensoftware-8057447.html


----------



## STF (20. Oktober 2009)

Alf1507 schrieb:


> @Pope:
> Dennoch muss ich hier jetzt doch nochmal meinen eigenen Senf dazu geben, denn Typen wie du nerven mich einfach nur noch!!! Ich kann ja wirklich verstehen, wenn jemand keine Spiele mit DRM kaufen will. Was du hier allerdings bietest ist, meiner Meinung nach, an Lächerlichkeit kaum noch zu überbieten! *Kannst du deinen persönlichen "Kreuzzug" gegen DRM nicht einfach in einem anderen Forum führen?* Es nervt nämlich einfach nur noch. Wenn ich einen eigenen Laden hätte, und du würdest bei mir deine Show abziehen, dann hättest du übrigens ganz schnell Hausverbot!
> Tue uns allen aber bitte einen Gefallen und gehe uns nicht mehr länger mit deinem missionarischen Geseiere gegen DRM auf die Nüsse!
> Danke!


  Hat er ja angekündigt.
  Er hat sich auf jeden Fall einiges vorgenommen...  Ob er dann überhaupt noch zum spielen kommt?   



Pope schrieb:


> Mir reicht es ebenfalls. Wenn STEAM Pflicht ist, kaufe ich mir das Spiel definitiv nicht und *ich werde in sämtlichen Foren dieser Welt meinen Unmut darüber äußern.
> Ich beschäftige mich ab sofort ernsthaft mit Anonymisierungstechniken und halte darüber künftig Vorträge.*
> Mann, bin ich sauer.


 
  Wie dem auch sei. Jeder muss schlußendlich für sich selbst entscheiden. 
 Und der größte Teil, denen DRM vielleicht egal ist, wird einfach nur spielen und nicht in Games Foren lesen.


----------



## Trashman73 (20. Oktober 2009)

Leute, macht doch endlich einen Steam-Thread auf und heult euch da aus!

 Wem Steam nicht paßt, kaufts halt nicht und fertig. Ich hab bislang keine Erfahrung mit Steam, aber euer Getexte hilft mir bei der Meinungsfindung auch nicht weiter. Da werde ich mich woanders drüber aufschlauen müssen, hier finden sich ja nur Schwarz/Weiß-Standpunkte. Und so einfach isses ja meistens nicht.

 Schwerpunkt sind doch die Ded. Server!!! Instalieren macht man nur einmal, aber das Server-Thema hat man bei jedem zocken am Hals!

 Ich bin COD-Zocker auf allen Varianten, und war jedesmal begeistert wie die das langsam verfeinert haben. Mit so einem Umbruch hab ich nicht gerechnet. Und dann die Info so kurzfristig! Ich hab schon bestellt, also keine Wahl mehr.
 Hab auch keine Ahnung wie das dann aussehen soll. Wie auf der PS3? Dann dreh ich ab, ich habs mal beim Kumpel mit COD4 und WAW gesehen. Bis der einmal ein vernünftiges MP-Spiel zocken kann, meldet er sich 10 mal an! Entweder laggt es weil einer mit nem Modem nen Server in Amiland stellt, oder Abbruch durch den Server, oder es kommt ne Karte auf die man grade nicht kann. Mit Freunden auf demselben Server spielen ging gar nicht! 
 Und was ist mit den tausenden Clans! Da haben wir doch schön bei WAW die Fahne hochgehalten, am Anfang gabs da nur wenig Community, weil die Bugs und ständigen Patche und das Warten darauf viele vergrault haben.
 Ich will wenigstens die Wahl haben auf welche Karte, mit welchen Leuten/Freunden, Hardcore oder nicht usw. Mal sehen was davon am Ende noch übrig ist.

 Übrigens: Wenn Steam wirklich nen ordentlichen Kopierschutz stellt, unterstütze ich das! Mir haben sie schon den Key von WAW auf meinem Rechner ausgespäht, durfte ich dann neu Kaufen!

 Ich hoffe die Ändern das noch, signt bloß alle die Petition!!!

 Grüße

 [LAFC]Ezechiel2517


----------



## Pope (20. Oktober 2009)

Es steht jedem frei meine Posts zu ignorieren...
 Ausserdem muss man sich ja nicht gleich persönlich angesprochen fühlen, wenn ich von der unkritischen Masse rede. Die STEAM-Freunde die es hier im Forum gibt, haben sich wenigstens ein bischen mit dem Thema beschäftigt und bewerten die Vorteile einfach höher als die Nachteile. Sollen sie doch. Ich poste hier nur um den Bekehrungsversuchen etwas entgegenzubringen, damit diejenigen die bzgl. dieses Themas unschlüssig sind, sich für die aus meiner Sicht richtige Seite entscheiden.
 Die unkritische Masse kauft DRM aber trotzdem ohne sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Wenn ich in den Läden mal nachfrage, was DRM überhaupt ist und was es bedeutet, können mir die wenigstens Auskunft erteilen und zucken nur mit den Achseln. Und dann kann ich nur davon ausgehen, dass die Leute überhaupt nicht wissen, worauf sie sich genau einlassen oder es ist ihnen egal.
 Das ist nichts anderes als unwissend und gleichgültig. Wenn einer der STEAM-Freunde bessere Adjektive parat hat, diese Leutchen zu beschreiben, dann nur her damit.


----------



## Brotkruemel (20. Oktober 2009)

Alf1507 schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund ( und auch aus verschiedenen anderen Gründen     ) bin ich inzwischen wieder zu den Konsolen zurück gekehrt. Dort kann ich ganz entspannt zocken, ohne mich mit den Schikanen der Publisher auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Spiel einlegen - zocken - Spass haben! Ok, falls du auch einer dieser Leute bist, die ihren Spielspass hauptsächlich über die Grafik definieren, kommt diese Alternative für dich eher weniger in Frage.


  Bitte jetzt nicht falsch oder böse verstehen, aber die Spieleauswahl auf den Konsolen reicht *mir* in Bezug auf Genreauswahl und Anspruch bei Weitem nicht. Daher bin *ich* noch an den PC gebunden, da dieser die für *mich* optimalste Spieleerfahrung bietet. Dein Tipp mag für einen gewissen Teil enttäuschter PC-Spieler gelten. Für die breite Masse der PC-Spieler allerdings nicht.


----------



## N8Mensch (20. Oktober 2009)

Brotkruemel schrieb:


> Alf1507 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau aus diesem Grund ( und auch aus verschiedenen anderen Gründen    ) bin ich inzwischen wieder zu den Konsolen zurück gekehrt. Dort kann ich ganz entspannt zocken, ohne mich mit den Schikanen der Publisher auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Spiel einlegen - zocken - Spass haben! Ok, falls du auch einer dieser Leute bist, die ihren Spielspass hauptsächlich über die Grafik definieren, kommt diese Alternative für dich eher weniger in Frage.
> ...


 
 Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob sein Ansporn nur mit Enttäuschung zu erklären ist. Also mich müsste schon jemand bezahlen, damit ich mit Scheuklappen in einem Konsolenforum dem "PC die Stange halte". Aber anscheinend langweilen Konsolen dermaßen, dass es sinnvoller erscheint, in einem PC-Forum seine Zeit zu verschleudern.

          Schon witzig von "Schikanen der Publisher" zu sprechen, wenn man alle Freiheiten an Konsolenhersteller abgibt und deren Einschränkungen ohne wenn und aber in Kauf nimmt. Alles kein Thema, hauptsache man kann einen Knopf drücken und den Vanilla-Brei sofort spielen. 
      Und den "Spielspaß über Grafik definieren" bestimmt nicht die unzählige Online-Spieler von grafisch veralteten Spielen.
      Grafik spielt bei der Plattformwahl kaum eine bis keine Rolle, ist eher ein positiver Mitnahmeeffekt.


----------



## Boesor (20. Oktober 2009)

Pope schrieb:


> Die unkritische Masse kauft DRM aber trotzdem ohne sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Wenn ich in den Läden mal nachfrage, was DRM überhaupt ist und was es bedeutet, können mir die wenigstens Auskunft erteilen und zucken nur mit den Achseln. Und dann kann ich nur davon ausgehen, dass die Leute überhaupt nicht wissen, worauf sie sich genau einlassen oder es ist ihnen egal.
> Das ist nichts anderes als unwissend und gleichgültig. Wenn einer der STEAM-Freunde bessere Adjektive parat hat, diese Leutchen zu beschreiben, dann nur her damit.


 Also was unkritisch und unwissend angeht, die gibt auf Seiten der Steam Nutzer und genauso auch auf Seiten der Verweigerer.
 Dein Fehler ist nur alles immer so pauschal auf alle Steam Nutzer zu münzen.
 Aber so ist das wohl bei selbsternannten Missionaren.
 Viel Feind, viel Ehr´


----------



## Alf1507 (20. Oktober 2009)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> VIelleicht versuchen, Alf1507 zu ignorieren.


 Vielleicht solltest du diesen Tipp selber auch befolgen. Dein kleiner Angriff gegen mich war jedenfalls reichlich unnötig und womit ich meine Zeit "verschleudere" ist immer noch meine Angelegenheit!


----------



## N8Mensch (20. Oktober 2009)

Alf1507 schrieb:


> N8Mensch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > VIelleicht versuchen, Alf1507 zu ignorieren.
> ...


 
      Seit Crysis(kommt mir jedenfalls so vor) läuft die "Konsolenschiene" und ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass du irgend eine andere Meinung beachten würdest. Mein Vorredner hat vielleicht nicht ganz unrecht, die Enttäuschung könnte groß gewesen sein.    

      Dich angreifen wollte ich natürlich nicht. Ich versuche sachlich/ fachlich zu bleiben, was mir vielleicht leider nicht immer gelingt. Ist in einem Forum auch relativ schwierig, weil die wichtigsten Bausteine der Kommunikation(Stimme, Mimik & Körpersprache) fehlen. Davon abgesehen: Der Satz mit dem "Ignorieren" hat mir auch nicht gefallen und hatte ich, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, vor deiner Antwort entfernt. 

     Ich frage mich gerade, warum Brotkruemel einen Beitrag an dich mit folgenden Worten beginnt:_ "Bitte jetzt nicht falsch oder böse verstehen..."_ .


----------



## Pope (20. Oktober 2009)

Meinen Nick "Pope" habe ich nicht umsonst genommen !    ; )
 Und ich gebe Dir auch Recht, dass es Unwissende auf beiden Seiten gibt.
 Was die Gleichgültigen angeht, dürften diese jedoch mehrheitlich auf Seiten der Käufer von DRM-Spielen zu finden sein. Denn die Gegner stehen DRM nicht gleichgültig gegenüber und vermeiden es. Leider sind diese wiederum in der Minderheit und es werden nicht wenige den Gang in die Raubkopiererszene wagen, wenn die aktuelle Entwicklung am PC-Spielemarkt anhält und es nur noch DRM-Spiele geben wird.
 Ich bin wegen DRM einfach total unzuftrieden. Was kann ich denn anderes tun, als in wichtigen Foren wie diesem herumzunölen, um möglichst viele auf meine Seite zu ziehen. Nur durch sinkende Verkaufszahlen kann man als Spieler etwas erreichen und wenigstens ansatzweise Einfluss nehmen.
 Ich will keinesfalls persönliche Angriffe führen, allerdings erreicht man durch zusätzliche Polemik und Provokation in der Regel mehr, als nur durch sachliche Argumente. Die Killerspieldiskussion und die reisserische Berichterstattung der Volksmedien ist ein schönes Beispiel hierfür.


----------



## Alf1507 (20. Oktober 2009)

Pope schrieb:


> [...] und es werden nicht wenige den Gang in die Raubkopiererszene wagen, [...]


 Das kann aber keine Lösung sein. Entweder man sucht sich ein neues Hobby, oder schaut sich nach legalen Alternativen um.


----------



## STF (21. Oktober 2009)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> Schon witzig von "Schikanen der Publisher" zu sprechen, wenn man alle Freiheiten an Konsolenhersteller abgibt und deren Einschränkungen ohne wenn und aber in Kauf nimmt. Alles kein Thema, hauptsache man kann einen Knopf drücken und den Vanilla-Brei sofort spielen.


    Weshalb sollte es der PC-Only-Fraktion in Zukunft anders ergehen?  
    Der Kurs scheint doch schon für einige (Publisher/Entwickler) klar zu sein.

    Wir werden sehen wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## Brotkruemel (21. Oktober 2009)

N8Mensch schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, warum Brotkruemel einen Beitrag an dich mit folgenden Worten beginnt:_ "Bitte jetzt nicht falsch oder böse verstehen..."_ .


  Ganz kurz: Ich hab den Thread zuletzt nur noch mit einem halben Auge verfolgt und ich wollte nur bösen Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit entgegen treten, das hatte wahrlich nichts mit seiner Person zu tun.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2009)

Trashman73 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn Steam wirklich nen ordentlichen Kopierschutz stellt, unterstütze ich das! Mir haben sie schon den Key von WAW auf meinem Rechner ausgespäht, durfte ich dann neu Kaufen!


 Soll ich dir sagen, wie die Wahrheit ausschaut? Diese ganzen Plattformen nutzen null gegen die Schwarzkopierszene. Im Gegenteil: Für die sind diese Plattformen das reinste Paradies, weil sie sie mittlerweile so cracken können, dass sie quasi jedes dort angebotene Spiel kostenlos über diese Plattform laden und zocken können. Die lachen sich darüber ins Fäustchen.


----------



## Pope (21. Oktober 2009)

Zum Raubkopierer werden finde ich auch blöd, es wird aber trotzdem viele geben, die den Weg gehen werden, da DRM als Kopierschutz totaler Murks ist. Zwischenzeitlich kaufe ich mir von dem bei Spielen eingesparten Geld wieder mehr CDs, da die Musikindustrie mit DRM sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat und nunmehr weitgehend darauf verzichtet.
 Aber die Sache ist einfach ein Rechenexempel. Die wenigen die sich wegen DRM von den Spielen abwenden, fallen wahrscheinlich nicht ins Gewicht. Insofern drücken die Hersteller einfach das durch, was sie haben wollen.
 Wie sich der zusätzliche Schlag gegen die Spielerschaft, nämlich keine Dedicated Server einzubauen, auswirkt, wird sich bald zeigen. Allerdings habe ich nahezu jede Hoffnung verloren, dass die Anzahl derer, die sich dem Spiel deswegen verweigern werden, so groß sein wird, dass sie die Verkaufszahlen wesentlich beeinflusst. Den meisten wird es - wie immer - total wurscht sein.


----------



## Brotkruemel (22. Oktober 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Soll ich dir sagen, wie die Wahrheit ausschaut? Diese ganzen Plattformen nutzen null gegen die Schwarzkopierszene. Im Gegenteil: Für die sind diese Plattformen das reinste Paradies, weil sie sie mittlerweile so cracken können, dass sie quasi jedes dort angebotene Spiel kostenlos über diese Plattform laden und zocken können. Die lachen sich darüber ins Fäustchen.


 Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber Steam hat einen nicht unbedeutenden Vorteil: First-Day-Raubkopien können dadurch verhindert werden, da die Spiele erst am Releasetag freigeschaltet werden. Früher war es doch gang und gäbe teilweise schon Wochen (!) vor dem Release die gecrackten Versionen in den diversen Tauschbörsen vorzufinden. Wenn man von dem legendären HL2-Leak absieht gab es sämtliche Valve-Spiele auch erst nach deren Release auf dem Raubkopier-Markt. Und eben in den ersten Tagen wird ein Großteil des Umsatzes erwirtschaftet, insofern ist das schon ein Punkt, den man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte. Wie gesagt, dies gilt nur bei freischaltpflichtigen Titeln, alle anderen waren trotzdem gecrackt verfügbar. Und dass Spiele nachdem sie erschienen sind sofort und 100 % lauffähig gecrackt werden ist doch heute nun wirklich nichts mehr Neues. Woher sie die Daten bekommen spielt doch dann überhaupt keine Rolle mehr...


----------



## Pope (27. Oktober 2009)

Wer Spiele illegal kopieren will tut das. Den Raubkopierern ist es völlig wurscht, ob sie das Spiel schon am Releasetag oder erst später spielen können. Die beschränken sich ohnehin auf den Singleplayer-Modus und müssen dadurch den "Trainingsvorsprung von Multiplayer-Spielern nicht fürchten.


----------



## Lerena (10. November 2009)

*Steam zeigt sich mal wieder von seiner besten Seite*

So nachdem ich Modern Warfare2 vor circa einer Stunde erworben habe, bin ich flott nach Hause und wollte das Spiel sofort ausprobieren. Einzig und allein Steam wollte da nicht so recht mitspielen: Installieren kann man das Spiel noch nicht, DENN Modern Warfare wird für den PC erst morgen Abend freigeschaltet werden (Quelle: Steam). Ein großes Lob an Steam für Inkompetenz im weit fortgeschrittenem Stadium!


----------

